# Software Build v10.2 2020.24.* (latest 2020.24.6.11)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.24.5 5d7c9d2ab706 (2020-06-18)
2020.24.5.1 8971f7ae36b5 (2020-06-19)
2020.24.6 2ceec01884a3 (2020-06-22)
2020.24.6.1 eefccf854c65 (2020-06-23)
2020.24.6.2 ef8e85c605a7 (2020-07-01)
2020.24.6.3 78cfd2a93629 (2020-07-01 🇨🇦)
2020.24.6.4 b9a45d992a14 (2020-07-02)
2020.24.6.5 250a46d88d9c (2020-07-08)
2020.24.6.9 9a5f3cf2c682 (2020-07-16)
2020.24.6.10 0f0a9fae41a3 (2020-07-17)
2020.24.6.11 3f9850467abb (2020-07-24)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.20.*
*Release Notes:*

*Driving Visualization Improvements* (China only)​The driving visualization can now display additional objects which include stop lights, stop signs and select road markings. The stop sign and stop light visualizations are not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car. To see these additional objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Full Self-Driving Visualization Preview.​​*Backup Camera Improvements*​You can now view video streams coming from your side repeater cameras for added visibility around the vehicle.​​When the backup camera is visible, simply swipe to display the repeater camera video feeds.​​*Dashcam Viewer Improvements*​To make Sentry Mode videos easier to review, we have added a red dot along the video scrubber to indicate the moment when a Sentry Mode event was triggered. When playing a Sentry Mode video, the Dashcam Viewer will skip ahead and begin playback right before this point.​​*Walk-Away Door Lock Improvements*​You now have the option to disable Walk-Away Door Lock when your vehicle is parked at Home. Tap Controls > locks and select "Exclude Home".​​Note: To save a home location, tap Navigate > Set Home.​​*On-Route Battery Warmup* (Europe, China, and California)​Your vehicle will now precondition the battery when navigating to third party fast charging stations, in addition to Superchargers. As usual, you can find a list of nearby third party charging locations by tapping on the lightning bolt icon on the bottom of your touchscreen.​​*New Language Support*​You can now select Portuguese as your language. To update your language setting, tap Controls > Display and select the desired option from the Language drop down menu.​​Note: Your vehicle must be in PARK to change languages.​​*Cabin Camera* (3 and Y only)​Help Tesla continue to develop safer vehicles by sharing camera data from your vehicle. This update will allow you to enable the built-in cabin camera above the rearview mirror. If enabled, Tesla will automatically capture images and a short video clip just prior to a collision or safety event to help engineers develop safety features and enhancements in the future. As usual, you can adjust your data sharing preferences by tapping Controls > Safety & Security > DATA SHARING > Allow Cabin Camera Analytics.​​Note: Cabin camera images and video clips will not be associated with your VIN to protect your privacy.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​​*Release Notes added in 2020.24.5.1:*
​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (U.S.)​The Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control feature no longer requires explicit driver confirmation of pushing down the gear selector to continue straight through an intersection for green lights when there is a lead vehicle ahead of you. The stop line in the driving visualization will now turn green to indicate the car will continue through an intersection.​​Please continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will not attempt to turn through intersections but over this, as we continue to learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (Australia, Canada, New Zealand)​Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is designed to recognize and respond to traffic lights and stop signs, slowing your car to a stop when using Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer. This feature will slow the car for all detected traffic lights, including green, blinking yellow, and off lights. As your car approaches an intersection, your car will indicate the intention to slow down via a notification, slow down, and stop at the red line shown on the driving visualization.​​To continue through the stop line, pull the Autopilot stalk once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To continue through the stop line, push down the gear selector once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To enable, shift your car into PARK and tap Controls > Autopilot > Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta).​​Note: When this feature is enabled, the maximum set speed while using Autosteer off highway is limited to the speed limit of the road. Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration may be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via Wi-Fi. Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​
*TuneIn Improvements*​With this update, we've improved the usability and discoverability of TuneIn stations and podcasts so that it's easier to browse content. We've also added the ability to adjust playback speed of podcasts (up to 2x). As usual, to use TuneIn, tap on the media icon and select TuneIn on the source selector.​​*Release Notes added in 2020.24.6:*

*Range Display* (applies to "Model S Long Range" that are actually "Model S Long Range Plus")​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Supercharger Improvements* (applies to some newer S and X)​Your car is now able to charge at V3 Superchargers at up to 225kW peak rates. As usual, when you navigate to a Supercharger, your car will condition its battery during the drive, so it can charge faster.​​*Pay Per Use Supercharging* (Korea only)​This release supports pay per use Supercharging. As usual, charging status information can be viewed by tapping the Application Launcher > Charging.​​*Release Notes added in 2020.24.6.4:*
​*Sirius XM Improvements* (some older Model S have XM radio)​In this release, we have made improvements to the interface of Sirius XM to allow easier usability and discovery of stations, enhanced categorization of content, and improved the overall navigation experience.​​Please note: You must have an active subscription to listen to Sirius XM. Please see Subscription Tab for details.​


----------



## mrau

Your pet peeve may be answered @Mike . Looks like 2020.24 has some nice improvements coming including Walk away lock at home.


----------



## garsh

Filling this out. Please be patient. 

UPDATE: OP is updated with information gathered from various sources about 2020.24.5.
There are some GREAT improvements in this release. I'm looking forward to installing it.


----------



## FRC

Finally! Car improvements rather than game improvements! Can't wait.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> My pet software peeve from day one...walk away lock should be able to turn off at home base automatically (like sentry mode).


Well Well Mike,

Here you go.

https://electrek.co/2020/06/18/tesl-software-update-2020-24-new-features-camera/


----------



## Yanquetino

Can't wait for this update! Great new functions! Dare we hope that Dashcam will no longer delete all the hour's worth of RecentClips if we haven't driven the car for longer than that? And maybe add a tab for RecentClips in the viewer menu? Fingers crossed!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273557815647485953


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273557815647485953


Needs some stitching for a full 180º view.


----------



## GDN

I truly expected to hear of dancing in the streets by now for this one:

*Walk-Away Door Lock Improvements
You now have the option to disable Walk-Away Door Lock when your vehicle is parked at Home. Tap Controls > locks and select "Exclude Home".*

I'm really kind of indifferent about this one. If I park in the drive or on the street I kind of get used to it locking. However this would be really nice when washing the car or doing other activity when you don't want it locking automatically.

However excited to see some overall improvements being rolled out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Needs some stitching for a full 180º view.


Would be cool to get 360º



GDN said:


> I truly expected to hear of dancing in the streets by now for this one:
> 
> *Walk-Away Door Lock Improvements
> You now have the option to disable Walk-Away Door Lock when your vehicle is parked at Home. Tap Controls > locks and select "Exclude Home".*
> 
> I'm really kind of indifferent about this one. If I park in the drive or on the street I kind of get used to it locking. However this would be really nice when washing the car or doing other activity when you don't want it locking automatically.
> 
> However excited to see some overall improvements being rolled out.


I feel like this feature could get you in trouble. if you park in your garage 99% of the time (like me) and then infrequently put it on the driveway, you may forget and leave your car unlocked.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I feel like this feature could get you in trouble. if you park in your garage 99% of the time (like me) and then infrequently put it on the driveway, you may forget and leave your car unlocked.


Yeah, I normally don't have to think about locking the Tesla. It always does it for me.

I'd have to remember to lock it manually in this scenario. Same as every other car.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Yeah, I normally don't have to think about locking the Tesla. It always does it for me.
> 
> I'd have to remember to lock it manually in this scenario. Same as every other car.


I would like an "Override" on the walk away lock. Enable for one or two hours - maybe something like that. I think it would be more useful than the turn off at home, that is for my purposes. I know this has been requested enough however that it should get many likes and much attention.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> Well Well Mike,
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/06/18/tesl-software-update-2020-24-new-features-camera/


I don't know if this is covered in the Electrek article as I usually try not to click through them but wanted to point out that this is Tesla delivering on an Elon tweet. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258519188471050240


----------



## JasonF

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Would be cool to get 360º


I never really liked those all that much, and let me explain why, because I know it's the "in feature" to have in every car right now.

Even with the coverage of Model 3 cameras, there are blind spots that can hide small objects which can do severe damage to the car. We understand that now because you can see it in the separate camera images. But when you stitch them together and call it a "360 degree view", it increases driver confidence that there are no blind spots, and they can navigate while parking purely with the 360 view.

And that's how you end up in disputes where someone backed into you, but they insist you weren't on any cameras, so you must have driven into them...



SoFlaModel3 said:


> I feel like this feature could get you in trouble. if you park in your garage 99% of the time (like me) and then infrequently put it on the driveway, you may forget and leave your car unlocked.


Looks like it's a switch-on feature, so you can just leave it off.

By the way, amusingly, I just got 2020.20.12 last night (from 2020.16.x), so I'm in for a long wait to get into the 2020.24 series. According to the usual pattern, when that happens, I'll probably end up waiting a month or so, skipping 2020.24 entirely, and getting whatever the next version is. Yes, I do have Advanced set, but I'm on a weird update rotation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> I don't know if this is covered in the Electrek article as I usually try not to click through them but wanted to point out that this is Tesla delivering on an Elon tweet.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258519188471050240


I suspect this has been requested and seen him reply many times. Here is an earlier such conversation...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210273702476054529


JasonF said:


> I never really liked those all that much, and let me explain why, because I know it's the "in feature" to have in every car right now.
> 
> Even with the coverage of Model 3 cameras, there are blind spots that can hide small objects which can do severe damage to the car. We understand that now because you can see it in the separate camera images. But when you stitch them together and call it a "360 degree view", it increases driver confidence that there are no blind spots, and they can navigate while parking purely with the 360 view.
> 
> And that's how you end up in disputes where someone backed into you, but they insist you weren't on any cameras, so you must have driven into them...
> 
> Looks like it's a switch-on feature, so you can just leave it off.
> 
> By the way, amusingly, I just got 2020.20.12 last night (from 2020.16.x), so I'm in for a long wait to get into the 2020.24 series. According to the usual pattern, when that happens, I'll probably end up waiting a month or so, skipping 2020.24 entirely, and getting whatever the next version is. Yes, I do have Advanced set, but I'm on a weird update rotation.


That's a logical take on 360. It's true! Just having the repeaters will be really nice since I back in park exclusively.

On the release ... just getting "20" yesterday in week 25 does suggest you're getting them 5 weeks after the release candidate. I used to get them with the early crowd, but lately I seem to be a few days off the early surge now as well.


----------



## Mike

I. Am. Happy.

And for folks who don't want the "walk away lock automatically off at home" option activated for all the reasons given, just don't enable it and your locking situation will continue as it has been in the past.

My wife wondered why I all of a sudden gave out a cheer...and the car is over two years old and I'm still cheering on the improvements.


----------



## Johnston

Do the repeater cameras actually give a good view of our blind spots? If so I wonder if they'd add enabling the feed when turn signals are activated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Johnston said:


> Do the repeater cameras actually give a good view of our blind spots? If so I wonder if they'd add enabling the feed when turn signals are activated.


They do (that's how Auto Lane Change is confident) and it has definitely been requested to Elon numerous times. Let's keep after it!!


----------



## JasonF

SoFlaModel3 said:


> On the release ... just getting "20" yesterday in week 25 does suggest you're getting them 5 weeks after the release candidate. I used to get them with the early crowd, but lately I seem to be a few days off the early surge now as well.


Almost. It varies a little bit, and then there's the strange situation where if 5 weeks after release is too close to the _next _release, I'll skip the previous one entirely and get the newer one very early. Even if the newer one is a couple weeks later! So sometimes I end up waiting 7 weeks or so, and then I get an early release.


----------



## aronth5

I was just about to post that it seemed unusual with all the reports of this release that Teslafi didn't show any. Checked one last time and 14 cars now have 24.5.1.


----------



## GDN

aronth5 said:


> I was just about to post that it seemed unusual with all the reports of this release that Teslafi didn't show any. Checked one last time and 14 cars now have 24.5.1.


You call it Beta!!


----------



## garsh

*Additional Release Notes for 2020.24.5.1:*
​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)*​The Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control feature no longer requires explicit driver confirmation of pushing down the gear selector to continue straight through an intersection for green lights when there is a lead vehicle ahead of you. The stop line in the driving visualization will now turn green to indicate the car will continue through an intersection.​​Please continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking beacause this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will not attempt to turn through intersections but over this, as we continue to learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​*TuneIn Improvements*​With this update, we've improved the usability and discoverability of TuneIn stations and podcasts so that it's easier to browse content. We've also added the ability to adjust playback speed of podcasts (up to 2x). As usual, to use TuneIn, tap on the media icon and select TuneIn on the source selector.​


----------



## Numbersix

Just got this EAP release today on new Model Y delivered yesterday. Haven’t gotten any of these EAP releases on my Model 3 because I’m still waiting for the HW3 retrofit. Any day now on that. But the side repeater camera view is neat, haven’t driven it more than 30 feet yet.


----------



## GDN

Numbersix said:


> Just got this EAP release today on new Model Y delivered yesterday. Haven't gotten any of these EAP releases on my Model 3 because I'm still waiting for the HW3 retrofit. Any day now on that. But the side repeater camera view is neat, haven't driven it more than 30 feet yet.


Can you please confirm your SW version?


----------



## Numbersix

GDN said:


> Can you please confirm your SW version?


Yes it's 2020.24.5.1 on my Model Y, sorry I answered the survey and didn't put it in my post. My Model 3 still has 2020.20.12👍 I signed up for the EAP with my Model 3 but I guess it covers anything added to my account which is great. I guess no EAP releases will be happening until the HW3 retrofit is completed.


----------



## NR4P

So happy for the WAL disable at home feature. Made no sense to lock in my garage. Frustrated the Mrs. Over a year ago I requested this in email with txt feature Tesla delivered previously and both have been implemented. 

Someone locally got the update and hope it comes to more of us soon.


----------



## Long Ranger

Johnston said:


> Do the repeater cameras actually give a good view of our blind spots? If so I wonder if they'd add enabling the feed when turn signals are activated.


Yeah, I've been hoping they'll add an option for repeater camera view on turn signal. I know someone with that on a Honda Clarity and it's one of his favorite features.


----------



## slacker775

I can’t help but think that most amazing thing about this car is that they CAN and quite possibly will add things like the side view camera when changing lanes. Show me any other car on the road where that can be said? The only mentality that any other manufacturer has is ‘we will add that in the next model year’.


----------



## Daryl

2020.24.6 just starting out to Early Release cars.


----------



## garsh

These additional items sound like they only apply to certain vehicles.
Anybody know which ones?

*Additional Release Notes for 2020.24.6:*

*Range Display*​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Supercharger Improvements*​Your car is now able to charge at V3 Superchargers at up to 225kW peak rates. As usual, when you navigate to a Supercharger, your car will condition its battery during the drive, so it can charge faster.​​*Pay Per Use Supercharging*​This release supports pay per use Supercharging. As usual, charging status information can be viewed by tapping the Application Launcher > Charging.​


----------



## Tchris

garsh said:


> These additional items sound like they only apply to certain vehicles.
> Anybody know which ones?
> 
> *Additional Release Notes for 2020.24.6:*
> 
> *Range Display*​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Supercharger Improvements*​Your car is now able to charge at V3 Superchargers at up to 225kW peak rates. As usual, when you navigate to a Supercharger, your car will condition its battery during the drive, so it can charge faster.​​*Pay Per Use Supercharging*​This release supports pay per use Supercharging. As usual, charging status information can be viewed by tapping the Application Launcher > Charging.​


Not sure I understand Pay Per Use Supercharging. Other than free supercharging, isn't it always pay per use? It gets charged to my credit card. Isn't that pay per use?


----------



## garsh

Tchris said:


> Not sure I understand Pay Per Use Supercharging. Other than free supercharging, isn't it always pay per use? It gets charged to my credit card. Isn't that pay per use?


Perhaps that's a region-specific feature.
Hopefully we'll learn more as more people get these newer versions installed.


----------



## Tchris

garsh said:


> Perhaps that's a region-specific feature.
> Hopefully we'll learn more as more people get these newer versions installed.


I'm thinking maybe instead of using a credit card on file, like we currently do, that the driver would be prompted to enter a credit card number for each Supercharge session. Would be convenient if you loaned your car out.


----------



## PaulT

Tchris said:


> I'm thinking maybe instead of using a credit card on file, like we currently do, that the driver would be prompted to enter a credit card number for each Supercharge session. Would be convenient if you loaned your car out.


Maybe this has something to do with the regulations in some areas around showing a meter? I think charging stations (Tesla included) were required to have displays at chargers. Maybe this enables the screen to stay on in a vehicle and show rate/data info to avoid the need of retrofitting superchargers with displays.


----------



## DaisyB

Has anyone activated the interior facing camera?


----------



## Ksb466

DaisyB said:


> Has anyone activated the interior facing camera?


It doesnt do anything yet to benefit you. Only tesla can access it. I'm fine sharing now but will guess most will opt out until the benefits to us materialize.


----------



## Skione65

Actually 2020.24.6.1 rolling out as of 9:33pm on 06/23 per TeslaFi.

Ski


----------



## ibgeek

Ksb466 said:


> It doesn't do anything yet to benefit you. Only tesla can access it. I'm fine sharing now but will guess most will opt out until the benefits to us materialize.


I'll probably turn mine on because I don't plan on doing anything in the car that I would care if Tesla saw. Plus if it helps make Tesla's safer in the long run, it's worth it.


----------



## barjohn

Just remember that whatever it captures (it likely won't have context or audio) could be used against you if you were in an accident. Unless it was to be used to provide a benefit like doing away with hands on the steering wheel requirement, I only see it benefiting Tesla and maybe your insurance company.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Tchris said:


> I'm thinking maybe instead of using a credit card on file, like we currently do, that the driver would be prompted to enter a credit card number for each Supercharge session. Would be convenient if you loaned your car out.


Or perhaps something as simple as a way to charge for the charge if the credit card on file is invalid (missing, reported lost, account closed, expired etc.)


----------



## Hollywood7

barjohn said:


> Just remember that whatever it captures (it likely won't have context or audio) could be used against you if you were in an accident. Unless it was to be used to provide a benefit like doing away with hands on the steering wheel requirement, I only see it benefiting Tesla and maybe your insurance company.


Tesla has stated that for privacy reasons, the video collected will not be tied to your VIN #.


----------



## JasonF

Hollywood7 said:


> Tesla has stated that for privacy reasons, the video collected will not be tied to your VIN #.


That's not going to last forever.

Remember the whole email controversy of the 90's, where several companies were ordered to give emails dating back for years to law enforcement, but they had deleted them ages ago? Now there are requirements for companies to keep emails dating back forever. They're treated as if they're legal documents, and can never be destroyed - and if they're lost in an accident, there are extreme penalties. So most companies now host email with a commercial provider so that's not their problem.

It's only a matter of time before that becomes true with video as well. Once Tesla opens the door to storing our video clips in a way that can be linked to a vehicle or person _at all_, it opens the door to ending up in the same situation as emails. Courts will want to be able to subpoena video clips from a crash that happened 12 years ago, and Tesla had better supply it.

And that's why they anonymize the clips from the inside camera. It's not to protect privacy, it's so they can demonstrate to law enforcement and courts that _your_ particular clips can't be found. Same as with Autopilot clips. That way they won't get stuck having to store decades of every single drivers' video clips.


----------



## slacker775

There is no general regulation requiring companies to keep emails for any amount of time. Certain industries may have requirements - state and local government as public records, perhaps for SOX or SEC regs - but otherwise there is nothing short of their own data retention policy.


----------



## EpsilonKore

2020.24.6.1 downloading now, Nashville TN. 
Model 3 AWD LR FSD 3.0 Acceleration Boost


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Tesla Newbie said:


> Or perhaps something as simple as a way to charge for the charge if the credit card on file is invalid (missing, reported lost, account closed, expired etc.)


I read somewhere days ago, that this was to make it easier to loan your car to someone using the Tesla app. and they could pay for charging instead of the owner. Wish I could find the link.


----------



## ibgeek

Looks like the latest build is going out to a larger group today.


----------



## JasonF

slacker775 said:


> There is no general regulation requiring companies to keep emails for any amount of time. Certain industries may have requirements - state and local government as public records, perhaps for SOX or SEC regs - but otherwise there is nothing short of their own data retention policy.


I don't know where the requirement comes from, just that companies keep all of their emails around forever now just in case. It might just be an errors and omissions insurance requirement, or it has to do with companies who were already sued once.


----------



## garsh

I just installed 2020.24.6.1.

I'm not seeing any of the release notes added for 2020.24.6, so I guess they don't apply to my car type and country.


----------



## Unplugged

JasonF said:


> I don't know where the requirement comes from, just that companies keep all of their emails around forever now just in case.


Just the opposite. Most companies have regular and required end of date for emails that must be deleted. This is what I provide to my clients:

Your email retention policy should begin by listing the various regulations your company is subject to and the relevant document retention requirements involved with each regulation.

Every industry is regulated differently, and businesses are often subject to different tax, liability and privacy regulations depending on the locations in which they do business. However, some common recommended retention periods include:


Internal Revenue Service (US IRS): seven (7) years
Payment Card (PCI DSS): one (1) year
California Franchise Tax Board (CA FTB): four (4) years
DISA Security Technical Implementation Guides (STIG): one (1) year
Many State Revenue Departments: three (3) years
HIPAA Section 164: six (6) years
If a retention period is not known for a particular type of data, seven years (the minimum IRS recommendation) is often used as a safe common denominator.


----------



## garsh

JasonF said:


> I don't know where the requirement comes from, just that companies keep all of their emails around forever now just in case.


Definitely not true. My company deletes all emails after two years unless explicitly marked to be kept longer.


----------



## tivoboy

Just got 6.1, what's in this release anyway?


----------



## FRC

tivoboy said:


> Just got 6.1, what's in this release anyway?


Have a look at post #1 above.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> Definitely not true. My company deletes all emails after two years unless explicitly marked to be kept longer.


Early on it used to be that when the employee deletes the email, it's gone forever.

But this has gone so far off topic, and I'm not willing to die on that hill. My original point was Tesla might have trouble in the future if they start storing video clips for people.


----------



## chaunceyg1

Now that 24.6.1 is in wide release I can finally ask this. Do any of you with a LR RWD Model 3 (or any Tesla) notice a significant power boost when accelerating, and a much grippier take off?

Also, for those of you with the 18" wheel cap kit, that's now an option under the tire size settings. Your car in the app won't have tires, but they rims will show on the touchscreen.


----------



## Hollywood7

The streaming station “Owners Favorites” has been replaced with “Weekly Countdown “


----------



## Hollywood7

chaunceyg1 said:


> Now that 24.6.1 is in wide release I can finally ask this. Do any of you with a LR RWD Model 3 (or any Tesla) notice a significant power boost when accelerating, and a much grippier take off?
> 
> Also, for those of you with the 18" wheel cap kit, that's now an option under the tire size settings. Your car in the app won't have tires, but they rims will show on the touchscreen.


I changed the wheels to show the aero kit now being used; Now when I open the Tesla app my wheels are missing!


----------



## chaunceyg1

Yup. Mine looks like it's MSM and it should be solid black, also.


----------



## slacker775

JasonF said:


> Early on it used to be that when the employee deletes the email, it's gone forever.
> 
> But this has gone so far off topic, and I'm not willing to die on that hill. My original point was Tesla might have trouble in the future if they start storing video clips for people.


Just to put a last capper on this one, if an email or document does not need to be saved for regulatory/legal purposes, it can be wise to dispose of it. If it could somehow be incriminating in some way, but you don't have it due to valid retention policies, it can't wind up being part of discovery in a lawsuit. If you only needed to save it for 2 years but you still have it 5 years later and have a discovery request, you have to supply it (perhaps unless your legal team can split hairs in the wording...).

All that said, I've known plenty of folks/companies that just keep everything because storage is cheap....


----------



## slacker775

chaunceyg1 said:


> Now that 24.6.1 is in wide release I can finally ask this. Do any of you with a LR RWD Model 3 (or any Tesla) notice a significant power boost when accelerating, and a much grippier take off?
> 
> Also, for those of you with the 18" wheel cap kit, that's now an option under the tire size settings. Your car in the app won't have tires, but they rims will show on the touchscreen.


That's an interesting find. I would suspect besides satisfying the more pedantic of us it would help provide better range estimates vs having the Aero covers installed.


----------



## garsh

We now have some information about where some of these release notes apply, and to which vehicles.
OP has been updated & the list is also quoted below (click to expand).


garsh said:


> *Driving Visualization Improvements* (China only)​The driving visualization can now display additional objects which include stop lights, stop signs and select road markings. The stop sign and stop light visualizations are not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car. To see these additional objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Full Self-Driving Visualization Preview.​​*Backup Camera Improvements*​You can now view video streams coming from your side repeater cameras for added visibility around the vehicle.​​When the backup camera is visible, simply swipe to display the repeater camera video feeds.​​*Dashcam Viewer Improvements*​To make Sentry Mode videos easier to review, we have added a red dot along the video scrubber to indicate the moment when a Sentry Mode event was triggered. When playing a Sentry Mode video, the Dashcam Viewer will skip ahead and begin playback right before this point.​​*Walk-Away Door Lock Improvements*​You now have the option to disable Walk-Away Door Lock when your vehicle is parked at Home. Tap Controls > locks and select "Exclude Home".​​Note: To save a home location, tap Navigate > Set Home.​​*On-Route Battery Warmup* (Europe, China, and California)​Your vehicle will now precondition the battery when navigating to third party fast charging stations, in addition to Superchargers. As usual, you can find a list of nearby third party charging locations by tapping on the lightning bolt icon on the bottom of your touchscreen.​​*New Language Support*​You can now select Portuguese as your language. To update your language setting, tap Controls > Display and select the desired option from the Language drop down menu.​​Note: Your vehicle must be in PARK to change languages.​​*Cabin Camera* (3 and Y only)​Help Tesla continue to develop safer vehicles by sharing camera data from your vehicle. This update will allow you to enable the built-in cabin camera above the rearview mirror. If enabled, Tesla will automatically capture images and a short video clip just prior to a collision or safety event to help engineers develop safety features and enhancements in the future. As usual, you can adjust your data sharing preferences by tapping Controls > Safety & Security > DATA SHARING > Allow Cabin Camera Analytics.​​Note: Cabin camera images and video clips will not be associated with your VIN to protect your privacy.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​​*Release Notes added in 2020.24.5.1:*
> ​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (U.S.)​The Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control feature no longer requires explicit driver confirmation of pushing down the gear selector to continue straight through an intersection for green lights when there is a lead vehicle ahead of you. The stop line in the driving visualization will now turn green to indicate the car will continue through an intersection.​​Please continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will not attempt to turn through intersections but over this, as we continue to learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (Australia, Canada, New Zealand)​Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is designed to recognize and respond to traffic lights and stop signs, slowing your car to a stop when using Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer. This feature will slow the car for all detected traffic lights, including green, blinking yellow, and off lights. As your car approaches an intersection, your car will indicate the intention to slow down via a notification, slow down, and stop at the red line shown on the driving visualization.​​To continue through the stop line, pull the Autopilot stalk once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To continue through the stop line, push down the gear selector once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To enable, shift your car into PARK and tap Controls > Autopilot > Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta).​​Note: When this feature is enabled, the maximum set speed while using Autosteer off highway is limited to the speed limit of the road. Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration may be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via Wi-Fi. Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​
> *TuneIn Improvements*​With this update, we've improved the usability and discoverability of TuneIn stations and podcasts so that it's easier to browse content. We've also added the ability to adjust playback speed of podcasts (up to 2x). As usual, to use TuneIn, tap on the media icon and select TuneIn on the source selector.​​*Release Notes added in 2020.24.6:*
> 
> *Range Display* (applies to "Model S Long Range" that are actually "Model S Long Range Plus")​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Supercharger Improvements* (applies to some newer S and X)​Your car is now able to charge at V3 Superchargers at up to 225kW peak rates. As usual, when you navigate to a Supercharger, your car will condition its battery during the drive, so it can charge faster.​​*Pay Per Use Supercharging* (Korea only)​This release supports pay per use Supercharging. As usual, charging status information can be viewed by tapping the Application Launcher > Charging.​


----------



## Bigriver

I was pretty excited about having the side camera view in addition to the rear view. After my first 30 mile drive with it, though.... meh. I couldn’t judge distances at all with it, and didn’t encounter any situation that it showed me something that the rear view wasn’t showing me. It’s pretty small and down at the bottom of the screen where my eyes don’t easily roam, and with it up, every bit of the navigation screen is hidden.


----------



## iChris93

Bigriver said:


> I was pretty excited about having the side camera view in addition to the rear view. After my first 30 mile drive with it, though.... meh. I couldn't judge distances at all with it, and didn't encounter any situation that it showed me something that the rear view wasn't showing me. It's pretty small and down at the bottom of the screen where my eyes don't easily roam, and with it up, every bit of the navigation screen is hidden.


You can make one of the repeaters the main view. But I agree that it's not meant for driving around.


----------



## garsh

Bigriver said:


> I was pretty excited about having the side camera view in addition to the rear view. After my first 30 mile drive with it, though.... meh. I couldn't judge distances at all with it, and didn't encounter any situation that it showed me something that the rear view wasn't showing me. It's pretty small and down at the bottom of the screen where my eyes don't easily roam, and with it up, every bit of the navigation screen is hidden.


Hopefully for a future iteration, instead of showing two little boxes at the bottom, Tesla can "un-fish-eye" those views, and stitch them onto the sides of the rear view, to give just a single, continuous view.


----------



## tivoboy

it is nice to know what the car is seeing and also that this info is being captured for posterity when/if/god hope not in a collision, altercation or other


----------



## GDN

A small tweak on the SW update screen with this release. They've added a date and time stamp for the last "check" to know how up to date your software is.
Before









After


----------



## Bigriver

iChris93 said:


> You can make one of the repeaters the main view.


How? I've played around with it and not seeing how to do this. I know how to do that with dash cam play back, but not with new active repeater camera view.


----------



## iChris93

Bigriver said:


> How? I've played around with it and not seeing how to do this. I know how to do that with dash cam play back, but not with new active repeater camera view.


It seems like I am mistaken. I guess I was thinking about swiping up just to make the visible. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> Definitely not true. My company deletes all emails after two years unless explicitly marked to be kept longer.


My employer, a bank, has a 6 month limit on all inbox emails, unless I move them to a folder, where they'll just be archived.


----------



## Ze1000

First time I had an update to fail in over 2 years of ownership. Update failed last nigh and my car had to be towed today. 
It was completely unresponsive. Tow company came to tow it and even with a jumpstart the car did not respond or open the doors.They had to break in to the car to be able to release the charge cable and tow it.
Even Tesla was puzzled. Let's see what the diagnostic is.


----------



## TDLI

I noticed my screen stays on forever now with walk away lock disabled and while car is plugged in. Anyone else? And because of this and in order to turn the screen off, I must lock the car “again”, which really defeats the purpose of this feature, no?


----------



## Bigriver

iChris93 said:


> It seems like I am mistaken. I guess I was thinking about swiping up just to make the visible. Sorry about that.


Shucks. Was thinking it was a neat feature I hadn't figured out.


----------



## evannole

Ze1000 said:


> First time I had an update to fail in over 2 years of ownership. Update failed last nigh and my car had to be towed today.
> It was completely unresponsive. Tow company came to tow it and even with a jumpstart the car did not respond or open the doors.They had to break in to the car to be able to release the charge cable and tow it.
> Even Tesla was puzzled. Let's see what the diagnostic is.


This happened to me back in the fall; a software installation failed, I heard a loud bang in the back of the car (likely a fuse blowing or other electrical contact disconnecting), and the next morning my car was completely dead. It ended up being a 12V battery failure, replaced for free under warranty. I had my car back in just a few hours, and the next software installation went just fine.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Since I noticed 24.6.1 was dropping yesterday, I checked for updates about 40 times and about 15 times today. Then in the garage I rebooted the car, checked three more times, gave up and came in the house. Three hours later (now) my phone said I had an update. Kind of a watched-pot-never-boils kind of thing, don't you think?


----------



## Ze1000

evannole said:


> This happened to me back in the fall; a software installation failed, I heard a loud bang in the back of the car (likely a fuse blowing or other electrical contact disconnecting), and the next morning my car was completely dead. It ended up being a 12V battery failure, replaced for free under warranty. I had my car back in just a few hours, and the next software installation went just fine.


That is what Tesla believed, but after "jumpstarting" the car, all functions were still not accessible. Car still offline and in the center. They are trying to figure out what has happened. It was definitely triggered by the failed update.


----------



## Reliev

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I suspect this has been requested and seen him reply many times. Here is an earlier such conversation...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210273702476054529
> That's a logical take on 360. It's true! Just having the repeaters will be really nice since I back in park exclusively.
> 
> On the release ... just getting "20" yesterday in week 25 does suggest you're getting them 5 weeks after the release candidate. I used to get them with the early crowd, but lately I seem to be a few days off the early surge now as well.


I tend to agree I think he's been saying yes closer to releases so it looks like he did it fast or he is just giving us a hint it's coming soon.


----------



## NickJonesS71

Rick Steinwand said:


> checked for updates about 40 times and about 15 times today. Then in the garage I rebooted the car, checked three more times,


I'd give up a lot to have this kind of free time


----------



## NickJonesS71

garsh said:


> Hopefully for a future iteration, instead of showing two little boxes at the bottom, Tesla can "un-fish-eye" those views, and stitch them onto the sides of the rear view


That would be nice too. I was really excited to get the side views and then saw you couldn't change the sizes of them or make it a main. Kinda letdown by my inner expectations lol.

They are larger than my 360 view in my truck though so it's a win lol but I can make the curb side full screen on my suv which is nicer implementation


----------



## Yanquetino

I just downloaded 2020.24.6.1, and went out to the garage to test it. Nice to have the option to display the side cameras along with the rear one!

I tried changing the "lock doors" to "exclude home," but had various results. Three attempts still locked the doors. Harrumph. It occurred to me to make sure my "home" is set, but the option to set it wasn't under the "Navigation" menu, so I'm guessing the car already knows it is, in fact, "home."

I therefore rebooted the car and tried to "exclude home" again. This time the doors did *not* lock, so I could still get in the car while my phone was in the house, BUT… the display screen stayed on after several minutes! I suspect this means the car isn't going to sleep when "exclude home" is set, and is thus wasting energy. Phooey!

I again disabled the "exclude home" button and now the car locks and (more importantly) goes to sleep as usual.

Haven't had a chance to test out other features on the road yet, but I'll be curious to see how it handles curves, lights at intersections, etc. I doubt I'll start to use the latter feature regularly anyway, as I cannot stand having Autopilot restricted to the speed limit, rather than 5 MPH over.


----------



## FRC

I'm thrilled to confirm that my car no longer locks itself in my garage! Thanks, Tesla. I've had no issues with the car remaining awake while excluding WAL at home. Seems to be working perfectly. I did try out the range from home of WAL disabled and, at least for me, the car remains unlocked at 250 feet from home(that's as far away as I tried). The side views on reverse appear to me to be well implemented and useful. I'll have to get used to trying to watch three pictures at once, but if I decide I don't like it I can return to the rear view only. Haven't tried the new stop light implementation yet. Now, time to decide whether to let Tesla see me inside the car. Haven't decided yet, but I probably will allow it since 1) It will help Tesla amass data, and 2) Someday that interior camera is going to be used for some pretty cool features and they'll see me then anyway. All in all, best new update since V10!!! Is that positive enough for everybody?


----------



## Yanquetino

FRC said:


> I'm thrilled to confirm that my car no longer locks itself in my garage!


But did your display screen turn off and the car went to sleep after you got out of the car? Not mine (as posted above)! If so, I wonder why mine is staying "awake" if I "exclude home"…?


----------



## PaulT

New hover mode!!!! Tweeted Elon to ask me where the enable button in the car was...


----------



## FRC

Yanquetino said:


> But did your display screen turn off and the car went to sleep after you got out of the car? Not mine (as posted above)! If so, I wonder why mine is staying "awake" if I "exclude home"…?


Screen was off within 3 minutes.


----------



## FRC

PaulT said:


> New hover mode!!!! Tweeted Elon to ask me where the enable button in the car was...
> View attachment 34476


Let us know what he says!


----------



## PaulT

FRC said:


> Let us know what he says!


He probably won't even see it unless some people get in there and like/retweet it


----------



## FRC

Just did a 50 mile drive on 6.1. FSD, no NOA. Remarkable step forward in a short span. I'm surprised that Tesla would make the change for the car to follow another through a green light this quickly, but I'm glad they did! If you can see the car in front of you(in your lane), then the car will follow it through a green light. I did have an instance where the car I followed into the green light zone moved in to the left turn lane and my car continued through the green light with no one in front of me. If you stop behind someone on red, the stop line shows red until the light changes, then it turns green and you follow the car in front without input. I did find it interesting; at one red light when my car stopped behind someone in front and the light changed, my car eased up like an impatient driver even before the car in front moved(surprising). So far I would rate this update a solid 9, maybe 10. Well done Tesla!


----------



## Avid

Just completed update of 24.6.1, WAL disabled and works, screen turned off after a few minutes. I had to go back to check after reading some had the main screen stay on. 

Also, this is the first update that did not proceed as normal. Initial start got a "software updating" screen, not the screen with the advancing bar, sat like that for about 20 minutes. I decided to reboot and see if it would update normally. Second time around it started as it normally does to completion in roughly the allotted time.


----------



## francoisp

Are we still limited to the posted speed limit when activating red light detection?


----------



## FRC

FrancoisP said:


> Are we still limited to the posted speed limit when activating red light detection?


Yes


----------



## Yanquetino

FRC said:


> Screen was off within 3 minutes.


Thanks, FRC. I was sure I had waited longer than that so I tried again. After 3 minutes… the screen was still on. I then waited three minutes more (6 minutes total), and the screen was off.

I tried again:
3 minutes - still on.
4 minutes - still on.
5 minutes - OFF!

The function apparently works, but doesn't shut down the car as quickly as when normally locking the doors.


----------



## FRC

Yanquetino said:


> Thanks, FRC. I was sure I had waited longer than that so I tried again. After 3 minutes… the screen was still on. I then waited three minutes more (6 minutes total), and the screen was off.
> 
> I tried again:
> 3 minutes - still on.
> 4 minutes - still on.
> 5 minutes - OFF!
> 
> The function apparently works, but doesn't shut down the car as quickly as when normally locking the doors.


Even at 5 minutes, the energy burn is infinitesimal.


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> Yes


----------



## sduck

Yanquetino said:


> Thanks, FRC. I was sure I had waited longer than that so I tried again. After 3 minutes… the screen was still on. I then waited three minutes more (6 minutes total), and the screen was off.
> 
> I tried again:
> 3 minutes - still on.
> 4 minutes - still on.
> 5 minutes - OFF!
> 
> The function apparently works, but doesn't shut down the car as quickly as when normally locking the doors.


I was going to reply, but I guess you've figured it out. Yes, it stays on longer than seems appropriate, but it does turn off eventually.


----------



## Yanquetino

FRC said:


> Even at 5 minutes, the energy burn is infinitesimal.


Yes, it's NO big deal.

I'm not sure why the setting delays shutting down to sleep mode longer than before, however. After all, you can still get in the car, so why prolong the shutdown? Dunno. Now I'm also curious to know if that delay also happens in public when the doors lock as usual away from home. Hope not! I like the car to secure itself shortly after we shut the doors and head into a store.


----------



## Hollywood7

Yanquetino said:


> But did your display screen turn off and the car went to sleep after you got out of the car? Not mine (as posted above)! If so, I wonder why mine is staying "awake" if I "exclude home"…?


Give it time... It should shut off after 4-5 minutes


----------



## Hollywood7

PaulT said:


> New hover mode!!!! Tweeted Elon to ask me where the enable button in the car was...
> View attachment 34476


I have the same issue... I opened a service request, & at this time Tesla is sending Mobile service to my house next week, but I'm hoping it can be fixed remotely before my scheduled appointment.


----------



## bwilson4web

The previous version on a road with medians and posted 50 mph, the car would accept a higher cruise control speed while in stop light mode. I haven't tested 2020.24.6.1 yet but the weekend has arrived. <grins>

Bob Wilson


----------



## RichEV

FrancoisP said:


> Are we still limited to the posted speed limit when activating red light detection?





FRC said:


> Yes





FrancoisP said:


>


And with this version, limiting the autopilot speed to +0 is even more of an issue than before. It makes it harder to keep up with the pilot car in your lane.


----------



## FRC

RichEV said:


> And with this version, limiting the autopilot speed to +0 is even more of an issue than before. It makes it harder to keep up with the pilot car in your lane.


I simply override that speed limitation, as needed, with the accelerator.


----------



## Yanquetino

I noticed another feature with the "exclude home" door locks this morning. I was in the garage with my phone, heard a sound from the car about 20 feet away, looked over and it had woken up from sleep with the screen on. I've never seen that before!

I surmise the new option also enables the car to wake up if it detects one's phone in the vicinity —not just next to the car to open doors like when they are locked in public. The car did, by the way, go back to sleep after 5 minutes and with my phone back in the house.


----------



## iChris93

Yanquetino said:


> I noticed another feature with the "exclude home" door locks this morning. I was in the garage with my phone, heard a sound from the car about 20 feet away, looked over and it had woken up from sleep with the screen on. I've never seen that before!
> 
> I surmise the new option also enables the car to wake up if it detects one's phone in the vicinity -not just next to the car to open doors like when they are locked in public. The car did, by the way, go back to sleep after 5 minutes and with my phone back in the house.


Could make sense they've changed something because you can now unplug the car without first unlocking or messing with a door.


----------



## Yanquetino

iChris93 said:


> Could make sense they've changed something because you can now unplug the car without first unlocking or messing with a door.


I don't remember the Release Notes mentioning anything about "at home" waking up or unplugging, but… sounds good to me. I think I'll go out and try it.


----------



## iChris93

Yanquetino said:


> I don't remember the Release Notes mentioning anything about "at home" waking up or unplugging, but… sounds good to me. I think I'll go out and try it.


It's not in the notes!  They should tell us when they make these kinds of changes.


----------



## Yanquetino

Yanquetino said:


> I don't remember the Release Notes mentioning anything about "at home" waking up or unplugging, but… sounds good to me. I think I'll go out and try it.


Ooookay! Did some more experimentation. First, I went out to the garage, with my phone, to unplug the car with "exclude home" enabled. No problem: pressing the charge plug button turned the Tesla light blue and I could unplug it. I plugged it back it, went in the house, left my phone inside, waited 5 minutes for the car to go back to sleep, and then returned to the garage to try again.

Without my phone, I pushed the charge plug button, the car woke up, and I was able to unplug it again. This time, however, I LEFT it unplugged to see if the opposite would work. (It seems to me that it would be more common for someone to forget to plug the car in, later remember, and then want to plug it in without taking the phone.) This time, I had to wait 7 minutes for the car to go to sleep (odd, go figure!).

I went out, without my phone, and found that neither pushing the charge plug button nor pushing the port lid would open it to plug in. I had to open the front door, let the car wake up again, and only then could I open the port and plug in.

So… setting the "exclude home" option lets you later unplug the car without a phone, but NOT plug it in without opening a door first -just like when the option is not set. Hope this helps those who are curious!


----------



## GDN

Yanquetino said:


> I noticed another feature with the "exclude home" door locks this morning. I was in the garage with my phone, heard a sound from the car about 20 feet away, looked over and it had woken up from sleep with the screen on. I've never seen that before!
> 
> I surmise the new option also enables the car to wake up if it detects one's phone in the vicinity -not just next to the car to open doors like when they are locked in public. The car did, by the way, go back to sleep after 5 minutes and with my phone back in the house.


Wow - this takes us way back for the old-timers. Who remembers 2.5 years ago when the car was brand new to everyone. It was designed so that the car would unlock and wake up when the bluetooth phone was detected in range. As you approached the car would be ready by the time you reached the door. This was the first iteration of the unlock feature and it seemed good in theory, but all complained, naturally, that just because they went to the garage or even got close to the garage with their phone that the car would unlock and wake up. So it took a while, but this was updated to the phone must be near and you must then pull the handle and it would unlock.

Seems a tiny little bit of that "feature" is back. The car is unlocked now based on "Home" but just because you get within range with the phone, sounds like the car wants to wake up.

Maybe it is just telling you it's time for a drive.


----------



## TetonTesla

I've noticed a new caution pop up that says "50 mph" with a yellow caution triangle. Tapping on it doesn't bring up any details. And it will come and go. See screen shot. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## sduck

Valet mode? Speed Limit mode? (check your app)


----------



## Ze1000

Ze1000 said:


> That is what Tesla believed, but after "jumpstarting" the car, all functions were still not accessible. Car still offline and in the center. They are trying to figure out what has happened. It was definitely triggered by the failed update.


Car is still in the service center. TeslaFi says Offline for the past 69h. No updates from the center yet.
At least they gave me an X as a loaner.


----------



## TetonTesla

sduck said:


> Valet mode? Speed Limit mode? (check your app)


Nope! Both valet mode and speed limit mode are off. But thanks for the suggestion. Any other ideas?


----------



## garsh

TetonTesla said:


> Nope! Both valet mode and speed limit mode are off. But thanks for the suggestion. Any other ideas?


Your car appears to be resting on its side.
If you can get it back down onto all four wheels, I bet it can go faster.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

evannole said:


> This happened to me back in the fall; a software installation failed, I heard a loud bang in the back of the car (likely a fuse blowing or other electrical contact disconnecting), and the next morning my car was completely dead. It ended up being a 12V battery failure, replaced for free under warranty. I had my car back in just a few hours, and the next software installation went just fine.


Something very similar happened last March. I put the car in drive and before I had a chance to press the accelerator down, the car very briefly leaped forward and I heard a rather loud "pop" coming from the rear motor. The car stopped and a bunch of warnings appeared on the screen (take control immediately, car may not be drivable, call service centre immediately and so on). So I called Tesla; resets didn't do anything. A tow truck came the day after, but by that time, the 12V battery was completely dead. Tesla replaced the rear motor.
Before they had changed the rear motor, I had noticed that after my car being parked overnight, getting out of Park was always not as smooth as when the car was parked during the day (at work for instance). Very often, pressing down the accelerator wouldn't move the car until a fraction of a second I would press the pedal. The car would briefly jerk forward (as a popping sound could be heard coming from the rear motor). Normally, the car just accelerates smoothly.
I'm driving an early European M3P.


----------



## garsh

TetonTesla said:


> Nope! Both valet mode and speed limit mode are off. But thanks for the suggestion. Any other ideas?


This video of someone testing Speed Limit Mode doesn't display this warning message, so it must be something different.


----------



## Mike

Request for someone to run an experiment involving WAL automatically off at home:

I want to see if the trunk lights work under the following scenario:

WAL is automatically off, the car is asleep and the mobile phone as key is NOT on/active/connected/used.

Approach the sleeping car and open the trunk using the latch over the rear license plate, do the trunk lights come on? Don't have your phone with you while you try this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ztodd

Ze1000 said:


> First time I had an update to fail in over 2 years of ownership. Update failed last nigh and my car had to be towed today.
> It was completely unresponsive. Tow company came to tow it and even with a jumpstart the car did not respond or open the doors.They had to break in to the car to be able to release the charge cable and tow it.
> Even Tesla was puzzled. Let's see what the diagnostic is.


I also had my model X go totally unresponsive while applying the update. Tow company had to break into the car as well to disconnect the charging cable. Nothing would work at all. Towed to service center and waiting to hear, but they haven't even had a tech look at it yet (been at the service center a full day already). First time ever having a software update fail, but I'll never do another one parked inside a garage or plugged into power.


----------



## FRC

Mike said:


> Request for someone to run an experiment involving WAL automatically off at home:
> 
> I want to see if the trunk lights work under the following scenario:
> 
> WAL is automatically off, the car is asleep and the mobile phone as key is NOT on/active/connected/used.
> 
> Approach the sleeping car and open the trunk using the latch over the rear license plate, do the trunk lights come on? Don't have your phone with you while you try this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just did it. Yes, the interior trunk light was lit. I was surprised that the car didn't wake up.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> Just did it. Yes, the interior trunk light was lit. I was surprised that the car didn't wake up.


Thanks for the data point.

I'm still on version .20 and I hope version .24 clears up my trunk light issue (when I get version .24).

Cheers.


----------



## Yanquetino

Mike said:


> Request for someone to run an experiment involving WAL automatically off at home:
> 
> I want to see if the trunk lights work under the following scenario:
> 
> WAL is automatically off, the car is asleep and the mobile phone as key is NOT on/active/connected/used.
> 
> Approach the sleeping car and open the trunk using the latch over the rear license plate, do the trunk lights come on? Don't have your phone with you while you try this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I also went out to the garage to try this. I opened the trunk and… the lights were OFF.

I then open a door to see if that made a difference: still OFF.

I went and got my phone and opened a door again: still OFF.

I then closed the trunk lid, opened it again, and… the lights were now ON! Was this because I had the phone?

I went back inside, left the phone there, waiting 6 minutes for the car to go to sleep, then tried again: the lights were ON!

I waited another half hour and tried again: they were ON!

Why they were off the first time I tried is a mystery. Go figure!


----------



## FRC

Mine was on the first time I tried, so I didn't try anymore. I wonder if it's still on now? Wait a minute...are we talking about my car or my refrigerator?


----------



## Ze1000

ztodd said:


> I also had my model X go totally unresponsive while applying the update. Tow company had to break into the car as well to disconnect the charging cable. Nothing would work at all. Towed to service center and waiting to hear, but they haven't even had a tech look at it yet (been at the service center a full day already). First time ever having a software update fail, but I'll never do another one parked inside a garage or plugged into power.


Agreed. I would never do an update with the charging cable connected again. I noticed that the car really does not reboot when connected to the charging cable.
I had the chance to disconnect the cable manually (it was not releasing by pushing the button) after the update failed, but thought it was not a big of a deal and it could wait for the next morning. 
I got the car back from the Service Center today. They had to replace the 12v and the body controller module. I have the car for the last 4h but so far so good.


----------



## Mike

Yanquetino said:


> I also went out to the garage to try this. I opened the trunk and… the lights were OFF.
> 
> I then open a door to see if that made a difference: still OFF.
> 
> I went and got my phone and opened a door again: still OFF.
> 
> I then closed the trunk lid, opened it again, and… the lights were now ON! Was this because I had the phone?
> 
> I went back inside, left the phone there, waiting 6 minutes for the car to go to sleep, then tried again: the lights were ON!
> 
> I waited another half hour and tried again: they were ON!
> 
> Why they were off the first time I tried is a mystery. Go figure!


So it's not only my car, good news then. Thanks!


----------



## TetonTesla

garsh said:


> This video of someone testing Speed Limit Mode doesn't display this warning message, so it must be something different.


Solved it! In the car settings under autopilot -> speed limit it somehow changed from "relative" to "absolute" set at "50mph". I didn't change it. Happened with either this update or prior one.


----------



## Golden Gate

Can you set two locations (home and work) for "don't lock when walking away" or only one?

Still waiting for this software. Rollout seems to be on pause.


----------



## melmartin

Very odd firmware rollout. Was going out like gangbusters a few days ago, now has slowed quite a bit. Wonder if they are having server/technical problems? If it was a bad bug, they would stop the rollout. I got mine last Friday, but other are waiting longer than usual.


----------



## FRC

Golden Gate said:


> Can you set two locations (home and work) for "don't lock when walking away" or only one?
> 
> Still waiting for this software. Rollout seems to be on pause.


I believe you can only exclude the location that you have designated as home.


----------



## Golden Gate

Thanks.. .I already want an enhancement... home and work... I have a second home and would like to be able to not have the car locked in the garage there either.
(First world problems, I know...)

They must have found a bug in this one... only 25 rollouts today after thousands in preceding days.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

melmartin said:


> Very odd firmware rollout. Was going out like gangbusters a few days ago, now has slowed quite a bit. Wonder if they are having server/technical problems? If it was a bad bug, they would stop the rollout. I got mine last Friday, but other are waiting longer than usual.


I didn't get mine yet in Canada. I usually get updates early when public roll out but this one is not yet available for me.


----------



## sduck

Golden Gate said:


> Thanks.. .I already want an enhancement... home and work... I have a second home and would like to be able to not have the car locked in the garage there either.
> (First world problems, I know...)
> 
> They must have found a bug in this one... only 25 rollouts today after thousands in preceding days.


This isn't very unusual - they send out 1-2K of them, let it sit for a few days to see if huge bugs appear, and then roll out to everyone eventually. I'd expect another big wave of them tonight or tomorrow.

I'd guess they only sent out this update until the 26th - the few since then are those people who chose to postpone installing immediately. You know, the "sensible" people.


----------



## skygraff

Update broke voice command for and left scroll wheel navigation among TuneIn stations.


----------



## barjohn

TeslaFi reports 24.6.3 released to a car in Canada.


----------



## oshw

24.6.3


----------



## FRC

oshw said:


> 24.6.3


Same as 24.6.1 minus a few bugs?


----------



## oshw

FRC said:


> Same as 24.6.1 minus a few bugs?


Most likely just bug fixes... Coming from 20.13.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

oshw said:


> View attachment 34627
> View attachment 34629
> View attachment 34630
> 
> View attachment 34631
> 
> 
> 24.6.3


Me too in Canada


----------



## garsh

Must be the Canada Day Special Edition.
🇨🇦


----------



## garsh

I've gone ahead and marked it appropriately.



garsh said:


> *Specific Software Versions:*
> 
> 2020.24.5 5d7c9d2ab706 (2020-06-18)
> 2020.24.5.1 8971f7ae36b5 (2020-06-19)
> 2020.24.6 2ceec01884a3 (2020-06-22)
> 2020.24.6.1 eefccf854c65 (2020-06-23)
> 2020.24.6.3 78cfd2a93629 (2020-07-01 🇨🇦)


----------



## Mike

WAL still locking in my garage.

Sigh.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> WAL still locking in my garage.
> 
> Sigh.


Just did a 251 km trip and WAL didn't lock when back at home...so perhaps it just needed a trip.

Also, on this first trip with this version (two lane provincial highways and two lane county highways) this is what I ended up sending to my mobile repair chap:

--------------------

Today I installed 2020.24.6.3.

We then went on a 251 km drive.

At or about 1350 EDT (1:50 pm) today, Wednesday 01 July 2020, the map tiles did the "we drove off the end of the world" thing. Screenshot taken at 1352.

Twin scroll reset done immediately after screenshot taken.

Many map tiles were still missing after the reset, so I took another screenshot at 1356 EDT.

Later, after the map tiles had filled back in, the system seemed "laggy", sort of like when something is running in the background of Windows 7 and things slow down.

Pinching the map display to look ahead at the big picture, many times the map would have numerous areas that were plain grid tiles with no topographic information.

This phenomenon started with this update.

FWIW, the last time I experienced this "laggy" screen was over 20 months ago, when I first got the V9 map update and that map update was corrupted and required an actual laptop plugged into the car to re-update the maps (should be on my service history, fix was late fall 2018 (November?)) ...

Also, subjectively, using autosteer on secondary two lane highways is placing the car towards the left edge of the lane too much...so much so that on two occasions when I took steering control to bias myself to the right, the lane departure alarm went off. My passenger assured me I was not close enough to the right edge of the lane to be alarmed.

---------------

Perhaps some other folks can provide experience with autosteer on secondary two lane highways with a posted limit of 80 kph (about 50 mph) with this version.

I really wish it would bias towards the outer edge versus the painted center line edge of the lane.


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> Just did a 251 km trip and WAL didn't lock when back at home...so perhaps it just needed a trip.


I recall that back when I was playing with Sentry enable/disable at home, I had to take the car in/out of Park to have the new mode take effect. Maybe that's all it needed?


----------



## Mike

Long Ranger said:


> I recall that back when I was playing with Sentry enable/disable at home, I had to take the car in/out of Park to have the new mode take effect. Maybe that's all it needed?


Perhaps.

The acid test will be the next use after a deep sleep.


----------



## lancegoddard

Mike said:


> Just did a 251 km trip and WAL didn't lock when back at home...so perhaps it just needed a trip.
> 
> Also, on this first trip with this version (two lane provincial highways and two lane county highways) this is what I ended up sending to my mobile repair chap:
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Today I installed 2020.24.6.3.
> 
> We then went on a 251 km drive.
> 
> At or about 1350 EDT (1:50 pm) today, Wednesday 01 July 2020, the map tiles did the "we drove off the end of the world" thing. Screenshot taken at 1352.
> 
> Twin scroll reset done immediately after screenshot taken.
> 
> Many map tiles were still missing after the reset, so I took another screenshot at 1356 EDT.
> 
> Later, after the map tiles had filled back in, the system seemed "laggy", sort of like when something is running in the background of Windows 7 and things slow down.
> 
> Pinching the map display to look ahead at the big picture, many times the map would have numerous areas that were plain grid tiles with no topographic information.
> 
> This phenomenon started with this update.
> 
> FWIW, the last time I experienced this "laggy" screen was over 20 months ago, when I first got the V9 map update and that map update was corrupted and required an actual laptop plugged into the car to re-update the maps (should be on my service history, fix was late fall 2018 (November?)) ...
> 
> Also, subjectively, using autosteer on secondary two lane highways is placing the car towards the left edge of the lane too much...so much so that on two occasions when I took steering control to bias myself to the right, the lane departure alarm went off. My passenger assured me I was not close enough to the right edge of the lane to be alarmed.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Perhaps some other folks can provide experience with autosteer on secondary two lane highways with a posted limit of 80 kph (about 50 mph) with this version.
> 
> I really wish it would bias towards the outer edge versus the painted center line edge of the lane.


Agree wholeheartedly with the unwanted left side bias on secondary highways. It can be downright scary and requires lots of attention And correction with oncoming traffic.


----------



## Mike

lancegoddard said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with the unwanted left side bias on secondary highways. It can be downright scary and requires lots of attention And correction with oncoming traffic.


I'm forcing myself to use this more often on my long, two lane highway drives for the simple reason (I'm told) that any driver actions that override autopilot are somehow logged and looked at by the software folks at Tesla.

If I don't take control when oncoming traffic approaches, I can plainly see that traffic (other than very wide trucks) moves way over to their right.


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> I'm forcing myself to use this more often on my long, two lane highway drives for the simple reason (I'm told) that any driver actions that override autopilot are somehow logged and looked at by the software folks at Tesla.
> 
> If I don't take control when oncoming traffic approaches, I can plainly see that traffic (other than very wide trucks) moves way over to their right.


You were told correctly. Your car uploads data from every drive you take. Telsa's philosophy is that when the car is in Auto Pilot or NOA, any input is evidence of error. 
If you override AP your car will flag that instance and Tesla will then check to see if your override was a better option than what your car was going to do by reviewing the cameras.


----------



## Derik

2020.24.6.4 is installing. Guessing just bug fixes.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Getting 24.6.4 right now. I heard this release activates the popcorn maker in the console.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Installing here too and 24.6.4 isn't an option for vote.


----------



## FRC

Rick Steinwand said:


> Installing here too and 24.6.4 isn't an option for vote.


Patience...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Why does TeslaFi only show 6 installs, TeslaScope shows zero and we have 3 right now?

Something wrong with TeslaFi numbers. Lot's installing right now.

Seven vehicles now on TeslaScope, but no notes yet. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.4


----------



## slotti

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why does TeslaFi only show 6 installs, TeslaScope shows zero and we have 3 right now?
> 
> Something wrong with TeslaFi numbers. Lot's installing right now.


Just got notice to connect to wifi to download, seems to be a wide release.


----------



## CleanEV

@Derik,@WonkoTheSane, @Rick Steinwand & @slotti
Does any of you have Model 3 LR RWD with 2.5 (EAP) no FSD?
I am stuck on 2020.20.12 for a while, just hoping tog et something better as 20.12 has been worse on teslacam requiring 2 button salute before each drive start, of course no sentry mode at all
Thanks


----------



## Rick Steinwand

CleanEV said:


> @Derik,@WonkoTheSane, @Rick Steinwand & @slotti
> Does any of you have Model 3 LR RWD with 2.5 (EAP) no FSD?
> I am stuck on 2020.20.12 for a while, just hoping tog et something better as 20.12 has been worse on teslacam requiring 2 button salute before each drive start, of course no sentry mode at all
> Thanks


Sorry, FSD, Dual Motor, HW3 here.

Notes are up for 24.6.4. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.4

Sirius XM Improvements
Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)
Range Display
Driving Visualization Improvements
Backup Camera Improvements
Supercharger Improvements
Dashcam Viewer Improvements
Pay Per Use Supercharging
TuneIn Improvements
Walk-Away Door Lock Improvements
On-Route Battery Warmup
New Language Support
Cabin Camera


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Wait. What? SiriusXM improvements? How can they improve something that doesn’t exist? Did I sleep through the introduction? I’m so confused.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Tesla Newbie said:


> Wait. What? SiriusXM improvements? How can they improve something that doesn't exist? Did I sleep through the introduction? I'm so confused.


Old S's had XM.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Rick Steinwand said:


> Old S's had XM.


Thanks. Like many news/politics junkies, I'm addicted To SXM. The Bluetooth phone connection is fine, but it was fun thinking for the entire nine minutes that we were getting a native interface.


----------



## slotti

LR RWD FSD HW 3.0 upgraded


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why does TeslaFi only show 6 installs, TeslaScope shows zero and we have 3 right now?
> 
> Something wrong with TeslaFi numbers. Lot's installing right now.
> 
> Seven vehicles now on TeslaScope, but no notes yet. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.4


Well - we are only one sampling. There are likely a lot here that do not have Teslafi. So we'll get stats and installs, but Teslafi doesn't know about them yet. Not sure the number here who do or don't have one of those two services. Teslafi has really stepped up the stats however about the install. The other service may do it too, but I don't follow them. They can determine if the car has SW waiting, or downloading or already installing/installed. Some pretty nice stats.


----------



## tencate

Max went from .1 to .4 tonight so I decided to go for a ride, or should I say I let him take me for a ride. Cruising through my neighborhood he seemed much more confident, he didn't slam on the brakes when nearing a big RV parked on the side like last time, and stopping for stop signs was smoother and his earlier hesitation/slow downs doing the twisties up to work is much improved too, smoother and faster. The .1 release felt like Max (my student driver) needed glasses all of a sudden and wasn't seeing very well or something, very hesitant, now he seems to be behaving much more like before, more confident. FSD is behaving like a student driver who's been behind the wheel practicing for a while now and isn't far from getting his/her drivers license. Wonder what changed?


----------



## bwilson4web

I loaded while at Whole Foods so I installed 2020.24.6.4. Then I noticed this:








I typically see 157 miles at 67% SOC. It was charged in the evening, ending at 10 PM, ~75 F.

Bob Wilson


----------



## SalisburySam

In my two years with my LR RWD Model 3, for most of the first 18 months I was a charter member of Tesla’s little advertised but dreaded “Late Access Program” getting my firmware updates after TeslaFi had reported several and much newer updates. I convinced myself this was good, as all those others were beta-testing for me and the software I got would be flawless, well, except for phantom braking of course, oh and AutoPark never working, but otherwise flawless. About 6 months ago, I began getting updates during the main waves, and it was surprising, and it was good. Mostly everything worked well, still no AutoPark, and varying degrees of increase or decrease of phantom braking.

But now, holy cow boys and girls, I got v24.6.1 six days ago and yesterday a record was set: I got v24.6.4 on the SAME DAY as the first identified person in TeslaFi! Apparently I’ve been an acceptably good boy and Tesla has permitted me to leave the LAP and become one-of-the-guys/girls! The feeling of social acceptance is overwhelming. What to do? Try AutoPark of course. Went downtown this morning to find the correct setup for parallel parking, found it, took out my copy of @hokiegir1’s excellent tutorial to make AutoPark work, followed it to the letter, and BE AND LOHOLD, ... nothing. No “P” on the display, just nothing. Tried again thinking this MUST be fixed by now...nothing. Drove to another parallel parking situation with an opening between two perfectly parked vehicles, rechecked my cheat sheet, executed my portion anxiously awaiting the “P” presentation onscreen and...wait for it...nothing. So on to Starbucks, then home.

But I got the update on day 1 of rollout...that’s absolutely fabulous to borrow the name of a British TV show. And no, of course I’m not bitter about that AutoPark thingie. No, not at all.


----------



## slotti

@ bwillson4web What app are you using


----------



## Quicksilver

bwilson4web said:


> I loaded while at Whole Foods so I installed 2020.24.6.4. Then I noticed this:
> View attachment 34669
> 
> I typically see 157 miles at 67% SOC. It was charged in the evening, ending at 10 PM, ~75 F.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Interesting...I normally see between 160 and 167 at 50% SOC...


----------



## iChris93

Quicksilver said:


> Interesting...I normally see between 160 and 167 at 50% SOC...
> View attachment 34670


@bwilson4web has a SR+, not a LR.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anyone know if .4 fixes the summon "failed first attempt" bug?


----------



## Daryl

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why does TeslaFi only show 6 installs, TeslaScope shows zero and we have 3 right now?
> 
> Something wrong with TeslaFi numbers. Lot's installing right now.
> 
> Seven vehicles now on TeslaScope, but no notes yet. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.4


Simply stated, because TeslaFi only includes vehicles that have been registered with TeslaFi, and that's a small number of the total Tesla's on the road.


----------



## Long Ranger

Daryl said:


> Simply stated, because TeslaFi only includes vehicles that have been registered with TeslaFi, and that's a small number of the total Tesla's on the road.


I don't think that's it. TeslaFi has enough users to be a pretty representative sample. I think it's simply due to the lag between starting the install and completing it. The releases often come flooding out and you'll see people here reporting "installing now" the moment it's available, but the TeslaFi Firmware Tracker doesn't show it until the install is complete (although @GDN did point out a few posts ago that TeslaFi does have more detailed info now available). If you look now on TeslaFi, there were 611 installs of 2020.24.6.4 yesterday. The numbers just lag about a half hour or so due to the install time.


----------



## bernie

Updating....


----------



## tivoboy

slotti said:


> @ bwillson4web What app are you using


yeah, what app is that.?


----------



## GDN

Daryl said:


> Simply stated, because TeslaFi only includes vehicles that have been registered with TeslaFi, and that's a small number of the total Tesla's on the road.


It is a small number, actually about 1%, but that is a truly the best representative cross section you'll get to know what is happening. I'm sure it is not an even cross section, but there are all models (except Roadsters) registered from all years and across the globe. Per the latest Wiki, Tesla has built and sold about 1.1 M vehicles. Teslafi has 11,841 registered. So it's easy to see that many could get and install the SW before Teslafi shows it, however Teslafi is the best representation we have of what is happening across the fleet. That 1% gives us a pretty good indication of what is happening and when.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why does TeslaFi only show 6 installs, TeslaScope shows zero and we have 3 right now?
> 
> Something wrong with TeslaFi numbers. Lot's installing right now.
> 
> Seven vehicles now on TeslaScope, but no notes yet. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.4





GDN said:


> Well - we are only one sampling. There are likely a lot here that do not have Teslafi. So we'll get stats and installs, but Teslafi doesn't know about them yet. Not sure the number here who do or don't have one of those two services. Teslafi has really stepped up the stats however about the install. The other service may do it too, but I don't follow them. They can determine if the car has SW waiting, or downloading or already installing/installed. Some pretty nice stats.





Daryl said:


> Simply stated, because TeslaFi only includes vehicles that have been registered with TeslaFi, and that's a small number of the total Tesla's on the road.





Long Ranger said:


> I don't think that's it. TeslaFi has enough users to be a pretty representative sample. I think it's simply due to the lag between starting the install and completing it. The releases often come flooding out and you'll see people here reporting "installing now" the moment it's available, but the TeslaFi Firmware Tracker doesn't show it until the install is complete (although @GDN did point out a few posts ago that TeslaFi does have more detailed info now available). If you look now on TeslaFi, there were 611 installs of 2020.24.6.4 yesterday. The numbers just lag about a half hour or so due to the install time.


My point was that TeslaFi showed 6 installs, but right below that showed about a dozen or more installs, much more than the 6 above. I'm well aware that not everyone here has TeslaFi or TeslaCope and how the whole sampling works. I wasn't born yesterday, but I probably should have explained myself more. 

Sorry for the ruckus I caused.

PS I like Lone Ranger's answer better.


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> My point was that TeslaFi showed 6 installs, but right below that showed about a dozen or more installs, much more than the 6 above. I'm well aware that not everyone here has TeslaFi or TeslaCope and how the whole sampling works. I wasn't born yesterday, but I probably should have explained myself more.
> 
> Sorry for the ruckus I caused.
> 
> PS I like Lone Ranger's answer better.


If you are seeing two different numbers on Teslafi itself then you likely have the installs filtered by model.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

GDN said:


> If you are seeing two different numbers on Teslafi itself then you likely have the installs filtered by model.


Sorry, never filtered.

Give it a rest.


----------



## bwilson4web

slotti said:


> @ bwillson4web What app are you using


I'm using a MacOS app, 'Valet for Tesla'. When home, it is easy to see what is going on in the car as well as enable climate control planning before heading to the car.

I'm seeing an increase in maximum range from "<GOM> / <percent_SOC>" from a couple of charge sessions. From 230-232 to 235-238. Originally the car was rated at 240 miles. From TezLab before the upgrade 2020.24.6.4 :

230 mile 100% - June 21, 2020
232 mile 100% - June 22, 2020
I can't rule out the higher ambient temperatures, 80 F (27 C) -> 93 F (34 C) that came in the same time as the upgrade to 2020.24.6.4:

tire pressure increase due to higher ambient
density altitude higher, less dense air, due to higher ambient
Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anyone know if .4 fixes the summon "failed first attempt" bug?


I still see that. A work in progress, summon seems to work as before the upgrade.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

SalisburySam said:


> In my two years with my LR RWD Model 3, for most of the first 18 months I was a charter member of Tesla's little advertised but dreaded "Late Access Program" getting my firmware updates after TeslaFi had reported several and much newer updates. I convinced myself this was good, as all those others were beta-testing for me and the software I got would be flawless, well, except for phantom braking of course, oh and AutoPark never working, but otherwise flawless. About 6 months ago, I began getting updates during the main waves, and it was surprising, and it was good. Mostly everything worked well, still no AutoPark, and varying degrees of increase or decrease of phantom braking.
> 
> But now, holy cow boys and girls, I got v24.6.1 six days ago and yesterday a record was set: I got v24.6.4 on the SAME DAY as the first identified person in TeslaFi! Apparently I've been an acceptably good boy and Tesla has permitted me to leave the LAP and become one-of-the-guys/girls! The feeling of social acceptance is overwhelming. What to do? Try AutoPark of course. Went downtown this morning to find the correct setup for parallel parking, found it, took out my copy of @hokiegir1's excellent tutorial to make AutoPark work, followed it to the letter, and BE AND LOHOLD, ... nothing. No "P" on the display, just nothing. Tried again thinking this MUST be fixed by now...nothing. Drove to another parallel parking situation with an opening between two perfectly parked vehicles, rechecked my cheat sheet, executed my portion anxiously awaiting the "P" presentation onscreen and...wait for it...nothing. So on to Starbucks, then home.
> 
> But I got the update on day 1 of rollout...that's absolutely fabulous to borrow the name of a British TV show. And no, of course I'm not bitter about that AutoPark thingie. No, not at all.


Your bitterness is like mine ever since the estimated %SOC remaining at destination icon was removed from being displayed next to the active ETA


----------



## bwilson4web

Well this was unexpected:








I've been trying to figure out why there is a stream of ~0.2 kWh, micro-charge events. Then 2020.24.6.4 arrived along with about a 15 F (~9 C) increase in ambient temperature at the same time. Interesting but coincidence is not causation.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

On 20.6.3, tried to increase the SOC from 90% to 100% via the app this morning.

No luck via the app, regardless of what I tried to do with the app.

I had to go to the garage, unplug the charge cord and re-plug it in to get the system to react to wanting an increase in the SOC (from 90% to 100%).

As an aside, it took the app more than 60 seconds to wake up the car (was charged last night up to 90%, car unlocked).


----------



## slotti

PaulT said:


> New hover mode!!!! Tweeted Elon to ask me where the enable button in the car was...
> View attachment 34476


Me too!!!









I think the phone app cannot display the new wheel configuration yet. I switched to aero cover off, which caused the wheels to disappear in the app.


----------



## VValleyEV

I installed 2020.24.6.4 and tested out the latest changes to traffic control support (I had tested it out with the previous 24.6. 1). It appears to work as advertised in the release notes: now it is capable of continuing through a green traffic light without driver confirmation, if there is a lead car in front, and given that it has not detected that you are in a turn lane. 

Some owners have complained that they will not enable this feature because it restricts speed to the speed limit and not anything beyond. However, I notice that this speed restriction does not apply to the use of the feature while using only cruise control, i.e. without auto-steer. The feature makes adaptive cruise control on secondary roads a lot more useful, especially if traveling a significant distance on the same street through multiple intersections. I used a similar feature on my Subaru Outback a few years back, it was great for long treks on secondary roads through multiple small towns, but I really missed having an automatic traffic light stop.

I am quite interested to see how it will handle traffic light changes from green to yellow to red, as the vehicle is approaching, whether it will sometimes proceed through a just-changed yellow light when the alternative would be strong braking, and whether that decision takes into account the traffic behind. So far in a 4-5 times around a course with a few traffic lights I haven’t been able to see this in action, but expect to.

My only complaint so far, is that the vehicle does not start slowing down as soon as I would, when it has already seen that there is a red light ahead. Consequently the braking when applied is more than would be required, and the experience is less than smooth. I suspect all this will be improved with more learning.


----------



## Mike

I just finished a 456 km (total) round-trip to my parents place and back home, of which 95% was on freeways (401, 427, QEW).

Conditions: trip outbound: sunny (sun behind me), dry roads, 23C quickly rising to 30C, massive cross wind from the right, light traffic.
trip inbound: sunny (sun behind me again), dry roads, 34C, light cross wind from the right (yep, prevailing winds changed 180 degrees while visiting my folks for a few hours), moderate traffic.

Autopilot with 24.6.3:

NOA was used for 98% of the freeway portion and these comments are with NOA active.

In both directions, I had a bridge/shadow phantom brake episode that was *very* abrupt (different bridges, but sun was behind me in both instances).

On three "forced lane changes", to get around slower traffic before I was boxed in, the system did the "suddenly lose some speed (below the TACC set point) for whatever reason" and I had to lay into the accelerator to complete the maneuvers with no fan-fare.

It has been at least 10 months since the last time I experienced that.

Other than cancelling about two dozen lane change requests, the system operated with no other surprises.

Range discussion:

Theoretical range:

I always keep the SOC displayed as a percentage and not worry about the range loss minutia with battery age, distance or temperature.

I do periodically top up to 100% prior to a long range trip and will have a quick look at what the "distance" meter says.

Back in June of 2018, about two weeks into ownership, I topped up to 100% indicated SOC.

At that time, the range display showed "499 km"...exactly what the EPA rated range was back then.

This morning, after topping up from 90% to 100%, this is what the display read:









I know that there is "degradation" after 25 months and 50,000 kms, but I have the same indicated range as when the car was new.

Actual range at highway speeds:

With my first leg today, the nav system anticipated an arrival with 46%.

At a NOA set speed of 110 kph, my actual first leg results:









On the return leg, I planned to stop at Port Hope supercharger for some (free) energy.

I set between 125 kph and 135 kph in the NOA for the drive home and it quickly became apparent that I could arrive home with about 8% in the tank.

But I still stopped for a 20 minute charge up in Port Hope and then carried on at 135 kph.

The Port Hope uplift was 33 kWh (UI indicated) for a SOC increase of (22% to "just clicked over" 67%) 45.5%.

Based on that crude math, my notional "usable" capacity is _*around* _((100/45.5) x 33) *72.5 kWh.*

My results for today:









So, the car shows 64.75 kWh used to travel 456 km at speeds at or above 110 kph.

Assuming I have 72.5 kWh "usable" capacity, on the remaining 7.75 kWh, I could have theoretically traveled another 54 km for a theoretical total of 510 km.

I understand the trip was at temperatures around 30C...the point I want to discuss is I "think" this software version may have let me use some previously "unusable" battery capacity.

I have done this trip in the past (sunny, dry, summer time) with an energy use rate below 150 Wh/km but have never been able to do this trip at speeds I did today without _*having *_to stop in Port Hope for a six minute top up.

...and I know I could have driven all the way today.

Thoughts?


----------



## Yanquetino

VValleyEV said:


> My only complaint so far, is that the vehicle does not start slowing down as soon as I would, when it has already seen that there is a red light ahead.


Maybe this is why Autopilot with the new Autostop feature is limited to the speed limit, rather than 5 MPH over…? The programmers are working on smoothing out the braking for a red light, and know that a slightly higher speed would make the stop even more abrupt -and scary.


----------



## Ksb466

VValleyEV said:


> I am quite interested to see how it will handle traffic light changes from green to yellow to red, as the vehicle is approaching, whether it will sometimes proceed through a just-changed yellow light when the alternative would be strong braking,


It handled the change very well both times I experience. It slowed naturally but firmly while the lead vehicle continued. Then also when yellow comes too late to slow it continues through. Although it won't speed up like many of us would. Well done for a first draft.


----------



## tivoboy

Okay, you guys are going to think I am TOTALLY crazy. But today I came back to the car (with 6.4 loaded) at a remote charging site. when I got in the car, after unplugging the charger and getting the car it said there were THREE sentry events. on my IPHONE there was an image on the iPhone of the charger, and an image looking out of the front off the car!.. I couldn’t make any sense of it, and immediately went into my picutres (local on the phone) to see if i had fat fingered some pictures. there was nothing there. I tried openening the CHARGEPOINT app (which was the charger I was at) and it didnt’ show anything unusual. I tired to get into the sentry events IN THE CAR on the SD local in the car, and I could see the events that occurred. But, I couldn’t get back to the images that really did pop up on my phone. 

I did NOT imagine this and there is no way the images were the camera app open and looking somehow BACK through the rear winDow at the charger behind me, and also looking somehow through the other camera on the iPhone at the scene out FRONT of the car. 

Could it be that there is something here, that will send to a paired device/key some of the images of the Sentry Events? ???? I mean, this is the direction we want it to go, no? Get a picture or video or the actual event and send it to a paired or authorized device to validate the autenticity of the event?


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I just finished a 456 km (total) round-trip to my parents place and back home, of which 95% was on freeways (401, 427, QEW).
> 
> Conditions: trip outbound: sunny (sun behind me), dry roads, 23C quickly rising to 30C, massive cross wind from the right, light traffic.
> trip inbound: sunny (sun behind me again), dry roads, 34C, light cross wind from the right (yep, prevailing winds changed 180 degrees while visiting my folks for a few hours), moderate traffic.
> 
> Autopilot with 24.6.3:
> 
> NOA was used for 98% of the freeway portion and these comments are with NOA active.
> 
> In both directions, I had a bridge/shadow phantom brake episode that was *very* abrupt (different bridges, but sun was behind me in both instances).
> 
> On three "forced lane changes", to get around slower traffic before I was boxed in, the system did the "suddenly lose some speed (below the TACC set point) for whatever reason" and I had to lay into the accelerator to complete the maneuvers with no fan-fare.
> 
> It has been at least 10 months since the last time I experienced that.
> 
> Other than cancelling about two dozen lane change requests, the system operated with no other surprises.
> 
> Range discussion:
> 
> Theoretical range:
> 
> I always keep the SOC displayed as a percentage and not worry about the range loss minutia with battery age, distance or temperature.
> 
> I do periodically top up to 100% prior to a long range trip and will have a quick look at what the "distance" meter says.
> 
> Back in June of 2018, about two weeks into ownership, I topped up to 100% indicated SOC.
> 
> At that time, the range display showed "499 km"...exactly what the EPA rated range was back then.
> 
> This morning, after topping up from 90% to 100%, this is what the display read:
> 
> View attachment 34695
> 
> 
> I know that there is "degradation" after 25 months and 50,000 kms, but I have the same indicated range as when the car was new.
> 
> Actual range at highway speeds:
> 
> With my first leg today, the nav system anticipated an arrival with 46%.
> 
> At a NOA set speed of 110 kph, my actual first leg results:
> 
> View attachment 34693
> 
> 
> On the return leg, I planned to stop at Port Hope supercharger for some (free) energy.
> 
> I set between 125 kph and 135 kph in the NOA for the drive home and it quickly became apparent that I could arrive home with about 8% in the tank.
> 
> But I still stopped for a 20 minute charge up in Port Hope and then carried on at 135 kph.
> 
> The Port Hope uplift was 33 kWh (UI indicated) for a SOC increase of (22% to "just clicked over" 67%) 45.5%.
> 
> Based on that crude math, my notional "usable" capacity is _*around* _((100/45.5) x 33) *72.5 kWh.*
> 
> My results for today:
> 
> View attachment 34694
> 
> 
> So, the car shows 64.75 kWh used to travel 456 km at speeds at or above 110 kph.
> 
> Assuming I have 72.5 kWh "usable" capacity, on the remaining 7.75 kWh, I could have theoretically traveled another 54 km for a theoretical total of 510 km.
> 
> I understand the trip was at temperatures around 30C...the point I want to discuss is I "think" this software version may have let me use some previously "unusable" battery capacity.
> 
> I have done this trip in the past (sunny, dry, summer time) with an energy use rate below 150 Wh/km but have never been able to do this trip at speeds I did today without _*having *_to stop in Port Hope for a six minute top up.
> 
> ...and I know I could have driven all the way today.
> 
> Thoughts?


One other observation while on NOA on the 401:

Enroute, in the right hand lane, whilst approaching some exit ramps where there was no painted line separating the right lane from the exit ramp, the car would momentary "hunt" for the lane center (as in the past).

However, after about a half-second of hunting, the car recognized the logic of using the left edge of the lane as a datum and the car became very stable.

This tells me that, in freeway scenarios at least, a widening lane that is splitting off for an exit will no longer create an excessive lateral g-force event as the car over-corrects back to a logical lane center.

This also tells me that the car is still not looking ahead/understanding its position in the big picture.

When there is no longer any half-second of hunting for a new lane center, I'll know the car is understanding and expecting what lies ahead and act accordingly.


----------



## skygraff

Yeah, I’ll be even more confident in its ability to drive sober when it can stay in lane passing an exit even when not using NoA. The fact that NoA’s route should leave absolutely no doubt makes this behavior absurd considering it also has a much better definition of exit geometry but, with that knowledge, non-NoA driving should also smoothly negotiate passing an exit.

Not saying the whole thing isn’t impressive just that has a long way to go before my passengers will trust it or it’ll be ready for cross-country/Tesla Network.


----------



## francoisp

Yanquetino said:


> Maybe this is why Autopilot with the new Autostop feature is limited to the speed limit, rather than 5 MPH over…? The programmers are working on smoothing out the braking for a red light, and know that a slightly higher speed would make the stop even more abrupt -and scary.


I'm not sure about your argument if you consider that Autostop works as well in a 35 mph zone as in a 45 mph zone. I would think it might as well allow up to 40 mph in a 35 mph zone considering that it can handle 45 mph in a 45 mph zone.

The one argument against my logic would be that time-to-stop for traffic lights in a 35mph zone might be less than in a 45mph zone, however that's not my experience.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Since HW3 is many times faster than 2.5, why can't owners of HW3 enjoy a 5 over speed limit setting?


----------



## GDN

Looks like they just unleashed 24.6.4 - 300 installs tonight and 1500 waiting on wifi or install. Figure we'll be saying goodbye to 20.x soon.


----------



## Dave EV

Still don't have it here...


----------



## MarkB

Rick Steinwand said:


> Since HW3 is many times faster than 2.5, why can't owners of HW3 enjoy a 5 over speed limit setting?


With eventual true FSD, that would mean adhering to *all* laws - including speed limits. Seems that the offset still works with speed only.


----------



## bwilson4web

My experience, 24.6.4 :

posted speed < 50 mph - follows the posted (i.e., mapped) speed
posted speed >= 50 mph AND no divider - follows the posted speed
posted speed >= 50 mph AND any divider - allows TACC to increment
An earlier version would "detect" a traffic light intersection below an overpass. However, that problem has been fixed in 24.6.4.

Bob Wilson


----------



## gary in NY

24.6.4
My phone key no longer works. The app says enable Bluetooth to use phone as key. It is enabled on both the iPhone and car. Forced to use the key card. I have deleted and added back the phone, but no change. The phone shows as connected on both screens. Also other odd behavior: when I plugged in to charge last night, the charge screen stayed on way longer- several minutes longer-than it ever has before. I’m on scheduled charge.


----------



## garsh

gary in NY said:


> 24.6.4
> My phone key no longer works. The app says enable Bluetooth to use phone as key. It is enabled on both the iPhone and car. Forced to use the key card. I have deleted and added back the phone, but no change. The phone shows as connected on both screens. Also other odd behavior: when I plugged in to charge last night, the charge screen stayed on way longer- several minutes longer-than it ever has before. I'm on scheduled charge.


Try following ALL of the instructions given here:
Solution for phone key fail


----------



## tivoboy

Just did 150 miles yesterday with 6.4 and NOA, car did really pretty well. One of the better NOA/AP experiences I have had. No phantom breaking, bridges were fine, even exits to connect to other highway routes was OKAY.. car still Is way to skittish on the butterfly sections of an interchange. 

Only odd thing was a bit of slow down to near posted speed limit when passing a truck on the right. I can’t tell if the car was seeing a shadow, or just “you should not pass on the right” was in force. Overall, I’m pretty happy with 6.4


----------



## M3OC Rules

On Sunday I had a long run on a really windy road with very little traffic. I did not run into any corners it didn't stay in the lines or fail to maintain autosteer. I turned it off a couple of times to give oncoming traffic more room as a safety precaution. Some corners were pretty smooth on speed control. Some were really bad. There were 2 40mph corners where it dropped the speed to 30mph. Then one where it went way too fast and I had to slow it down. Eventually, my wife made me turn it off. It needs some work on smoothing the speed changes as well although I think that has improved recently. I also had one bad lane change on the freeway where it started the lane change and then went back. I think only 1 phantom braking incident in the 600-mile trip that wasn't bad in terms of the amount of speed change but the rate change makes your heart miss a beat. Many speed limit issues and a couple of lane issues. Also was routed through a road that was closed due to construction. Handled a downpour with very poor visibility pretty well.

I'll also note on this trip there is very little utility in stopping at stop signs and stop lights as a driver assist feature. The only places where there are more than one or two is a small town where there are lots of pedestrians. Turning on city streets would also be very little utility on this trip.

The last few miles are on a dirt road. It shows some lanes as you drive on the screen but it won't let autosteer activate.

Also had massive amounts of sentry events sitting in the garage. I think the blinking of the mobile connector may have kept it active since it stopped recording when the charging stopped.

Edit: This was on 2020.24.6.1


----------



## Karlsays

M3OC Rules said:


> Also had massive amounts of sentry events sitting in the garage. I think the blinking of the mobile connector may have kept it active since it stopped recording when the charging stopped.


I too have had MASSIVE amounts of sentry events with the last few updates, with the car just sitting there in our car port, and nothing happening. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Mike

A 57 km drive on a familiar two lane secondary highway (80 kph posted limit)...

With 24.6.4 just installed, I had two phantom braking events at locations I never had it before...and one of them gave the warning about automatically steering me to stay on the road.

So, I think 24.6.4 (in my VIN) is spooked by shadows of trees on a road...


----------



## bwilson4web

Mike said:


> A 57 km drive on a familiar two lane secondary highway (80 kph posted limit)...
> 
> With 24.6.4 just installed, I had two phantom braking events at locations I never had it before...and one of them gave the warning about automatically steering me to stay on the road.
> 
> So, I think 24.6.4 (in my VIN) is spooked by shadows of trees on a road...


See if they are reproducible. I had a reproducible event that was fixed in this release. In the left-hand lane, no problem. In the right-hand lane, it would reset TACC to 40 mph on a nominal 50 mph road (usual traffic is 60 mph.) It appeared to be a GPS error.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rick Steinwand

gary in NY said:


> 24.6.4
> My phone key no longer works. The app says enable Bluetooth to use phone as key. It is enabled on both the iPhone and car. Forced to use the key card. I have deleted and added back the phone, but no change. The phone shows as connected on both screens. Also other odd behavior: when I plugged in to charge last night, the charge screen stayed on way longer- several minutes longer-than it ever has before. I'm on scheduled charge.


I'm guessing this is due to the recent Android app update. I had the same problem, but opening the Tesla app and switching to airplane mode and back fixed it for me. FWIW, my Tesla app wasn't even running when it failed for me.


----------



## Mike

bwilson4web said:


> See if they are reproducible. I had a reproducible event that was fixed in this release. In the left-hand lane, no problem. In the right-hand lane, it would reset TACC to 40 mph on a nominal 50 mph road (usual traffic is 60 mph.) It appeared to be a GPS error.
> 
> Bob Wilson


If it does it in the same areas next time, I'll let you know.


----------



## ibgeek

I want to put it out there that anything we get in software updates over the next 2 to 6 months (until the new rewrite is released) is simply a place holder for an enormous amount of change and improvement. 
My guess is that we'll see this new rewrite sometime around late October to mid November. When this one hits, people are going to take note.


----------



## Long Ranger

bwilson4web said:


> My experience, 24.6.4 :
> 
> posted speed < 50 mph - follows the posted (i.e., mapped) speed


Not my experience on all divided highways. Driving on a 40mph divided highway near me, autosteer enabled, stopping for traffic lights enabled, it lets me set the speed above 40.


----------



## bwilson4web

Long Ranger said:


> Not my experience on all divided highways. Driving on a 40mph divided highway near me, autosteer enabled, stopping for traffic lights enabled, it lets me set the speed above 40.


I don't have a divided road that slow in Huntsville. There may be one over in Decatur (ROAD TRIP!)

Bob Wilson


----------



## Nautilus

We have a "parkway" locally. One of the major north/south routes through town. 2 lanes each direction, large grass median, limited access via on/off ramps, no large trucks allowed except for local deliveries. Posted speed limit is 50 mph, TACC speed is capped by the car at 55 mph.

Having TACC limited and using it is actually a good way to ensure I don't fund the city coffers since the local constabulary is frequently parked on the ramps or in the shadows of the underpasses, and it is very easy to find oneself going 70mph + on the road given its quality if not paying attention.


----------



## GeoJohn23

I don't recall ever seeing this myself before 24.6.4 nor have I seen it mentioned, but just noticed this - appears that anywhere the posted speed limit is 45 mph or lower, if I go 50 mph or greater, this warning symbol shows up on the display. Has this always been there and I just now noticed it this week?


----------



## iChris93

GeoJohn23 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing this myself before 24.6.4 nor have I seen it mentioned, but just noticed this - appears that anywhere the posted speed limit is 45 mph or lower, if I go 50 mph or greater, this warning symbol shows up on the display. Has this always been there and I just now noticed it this week?
> View attachment 34755





TetonTesla said:


> I've noticed a new caution pop up that says "50 mph" with a yellow caution triangle. Tapping on it doesn't bring up any details. And it will come and go. See screen shot. Anyone know what this is?
> 
> View attachment 34503





TetonTesla said:


> Solved it! In the car settings under autopilot -> speed limit it somehow changed from "relative" to "absolute" set at "50mph". I didn't change it. Happened with either this update or prior one.


----------



## Mike

I confirmed today that the trunk lights are still off if I open the trunk using the trunk latch over the rear license plate while the car is unlocked, asleep and I don't have my phone on or with me.


----------



## GeoJohn23

Thanks!


----------



## MartyF

Just downloaded 2020.24.6.5


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Took a road trip today and twice plugged in to supercharge and got the full-screen charge screen (white background) and had trouble getting my normal screen back. First time hitting the brake pedal a few times and got control back. The second time the brake didn't work and had to use the phone app to turn AC back on, which brought up my normal screen again. I'm on 24.6.4. This version seems harder to wake up with the phone app, but pressing the charge handle button now wakes it up.


----------



## bwilson4web

Long Ranger said:


> Not my experience on all divided highways. Driving on a 40mph divided highway near me, autosteer enabled, stopping for traffic lights enabled, it lets me set the speed above 40.


On a posted "45 mph" divided, road (see "Carl T Jones Drive SE" in Huntsville AL,) I was speed limited to 45 mph. So I drove to the Parkway (State 231) and confirmed the 50 mph limit worked. Sorry, I can't replicate but it could be some obscure Google Map 'feature.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## OKCU

Strange, we were on 2020.20.12 for a few weeks now. Today we were notified about an available software update. Unfortunately it was for 2020.20.17. Then about a couple of hours later, second software update in a day. This time for 2020.24.6.4. Yeah!


----------



## justaute

Y'all are too advanced for me. I just want to know if Tesla engineers can fix the text-message software so it won't read random, old messages. Oh, if the team can ever improve the rain-sensor, wiper performance. Just give me the basics. LOL


----------



## MelindaV

Generally I have always done a 2-button restart after new installs and don't think I did with the latest download (2020.24.6.4)
I just went to put something in my trunk and it looked like this:








Tried opening a door and no change. Did the 2-button reset and it again has light!


----------



## SoRandom

MartyF said:


> Just downloaded 2020.24.6.5


I installed mine but it's at service any notes on the update?


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> Generally I have always done a 2-button restart after new installs and don't think I did with the latest download (2020.24.6.4)
> I just went to put something in my trunk and it looked like this:
> View attachment 34757
> 
> Tried opening a door and no change. Did the 2-button reset and it again has light!


If it is dark when you open the trunk, close the trunk and then re open it to get the lights to come on.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> If it is dark when you open the trunk, close the trunk and then re open it to get the lights to come on.


nope. closed it, reopened it, still dark. opened a door, reopened the trunk, still dark. opened the front door and sat down, made sure something wasn't added under the 'lighting' menu (nope), went back out and reopened trunk, still dark. did the restart, opened the trunk and LIGHTS


----------



## Tesla blue Y

i noticed is when the notes that you can enable the side cameras when backing up. I did a quick search and did not see how to turn this on. does anyone have this info?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GDN

Tesla blue 3 said:


> i noticed is when the notes that you can enable the side cameras when backing up. I did a quick search and did not see how to turn this on. does anyone have this info?
> 
> Thanks in advance


When the backup camera is on, swipe up.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

GDN said:


> When the backup camera is on, swipe up.


thank you


----------



## Greg Appelt

Rick Steinwand said:


> Took a road trip today and twice plugged in to supercharge and got the full-screen charge screen (white background) and had trouble getting my normal screen back. First time hitting the brake pedal a few times and got control back. The second time the brake didn't work and had to use the phone app to turn AC back on, which brought up my normal screen again. I'm on 24.6.4. This version seems harder to wake up with the phone app, but pressing the charge handle button now wakes it up.


I had the same issue that eventually turned into charge screen never going away. Service Center replaced faulty driver seat occupancy sensor.


----------



## oshw

Not sure did this is somewhere in these 12 pages: noticed the car now wakes and unlocks the charge port via the handle button when sleeping vs requiring a slight touch to the rear door handle to wake it first.


----------



## garsh

oshw said:


> Not sure did this is somewhere in these 12 pages: noticed the car now wakes and unlocks the charge port via the handle button when sleeping vs requiring a slight touch to the rear door handle to wake it first.


Did you set up the feature to have the car no longer lock when at home?


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Did you set up the feature to have the car no longer lock when at home?


Works with WAL at home too.


----------



## oshw

garsh said:


> Did you set up the feature to have the car no longer lock when at home?


Always locked at home, just tried it now to make sure.


----------



## bsunny

styleruk said:


> I've also noticed something else about this. On a friday, I work half day and it goes full power on the friday! But the rest of the week it goes slower. It's like it's using an intelligence to always have a full charged car based on my time parked. Very cool if that is the case.


Do you have a schedule set for time to depart?


----------



## fritter63

garsh said:


> Did you set up the feature to have the car no longer lock when at home?


Just started a thread on this.

My setting for "don't lock while at home" does not survive trips away from home. When I come back, it is UNSET.


----------



## ibgeek

fritter63 said:


> Just started a thread on this.
> 
> My setting for "don't lock while at home" does not survive trips away from home. When I come back, it is UNSET.


I don't have a use for this option, but is it possible the setting is tied to your seat profile? Seems like more and more, that is the case.


----------



## fritter63

ibgeek said:


> I don't have a use for this option, but is it possible the setting is tied to your seat profile? Seems like more and more, that is the case.


It is tied to the seat profile, but this happening under the same profile.

I've been in software for 36 years... I do think through things like this before I post.


----------



## Nom

oshw said:


> Not sure did this is somewhere in these 12 pages: noticed the car now wakes and unlocks the charge port via the handle button when sleeping vs requiring a slight touch to the rear door handle to wake it first.


Hmm. I noticed this today as well! Surprised I didn't have to push in the door handle. Figured the car wasn't asleep. But maybe you are onto something. Will continue to test.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Nom said:


> Hmm. I noticed this today as well! Surprised I didn't have to push in the door handle. Figured the car wasn't asleep. But maybe you are onto something. Will continue to test.


I commented on this on Wednesday. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2020-24-latest-2020-24-6-5.16409/post-288412


----------



## iChris93

Rick Steinwand said:


> I commented on this on Wednesday. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2020-24-latest-2020-24-6-5.16409/post-288412


and I did several weeks ago 


iChris93 said:


> Could make sense they've changed something because you can now unplug the car without first unlocking or messing with a door.


----------



## RichEV

The *2020.24 *thread seems to have been hijacked by a thread from the Charging forum!


----------



## Hollywood7

The Geofence for Walk-Away-Lock seems to be too wide. I set my car to Exclude Home for the WAL, & it works great; However, when I go to a local shopping center about 1/2 mile away, car is not locking. When I go to another shopping center further away, WAL works fine.


----------



## iChris93

Hollywood7 said:


> The Geofence for Walk-Away-Lock seems to be too wide. I set my car to Exclude Home for the WAL, & it works great; However, when I go to a local shopping center about 1/2 mile away, car is not locking. When I go to another shopping center further away, WAL works fine.


@MelindaV noticed the same thing.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Hollywood7 said:


> The Geofence for Walk-Away-Lock seems to be too wide. I set my car to Exclude Home for the WAL, & it works great; However, when I go to a local shopping center about 1/2 mile away, car is not locking. When I go to another shopping center further away, WAL works fine.


... and I was worried that it wouldn't work in your driveway or by the curb.


----------



## MarkB

iChris93 said:


> @MelindaV noticed the same thing.


I wish I could dial in the size of the geofence (similar interface as homelink) for walkaway lock disable and sentry disable.


----------



## FRC

MarkB said:


> I wish I could dial in the size of the geofence (similar interface as homelink) for walkaway lock disable and sentry disable.


Someday soon, I promise, someday soon.(BUT SOON MIGHT BE IN ELON TIME).


----------



## garsh

RichEV said:


> The *2020.24 *thread seems to have been hijacked by a thread from the Charging forum!


I've moved that discussion to a new thread:
Home Charging Issues


----------



## SimonMatthews

Hollywood7 said:


> The Geofence for Walk-Away-Lock seems to be too wide. I set my car to Exclude Home for the WAL, & it works great; However, when I go to a local shopping center about 1/2 mile away, car is not locking. When I go to another shopping center further away, WAL works fine.


So, it's not going to distinguish between parked on my driveway and parked in my garage?


----------



## FRC

SimonMatthews said:


> So, it's not going to distinguish between parked on my driveway and parked in my garage?


No, it will not.. And likely not you neighbor's drive three doors down either.


----------



## slotti

it should definitely differentiate to 3 neighbors down. Garage vs driveway. no way


----------



## bernie

Downloaded 24.6.5 yesterday- all seemed to work fine. Today my iPhone could not put car in drive. checked everything- Bluetooth working media/unlock/window controls working from app but; rebooted car and opened closed app. Used Tesla key card. Will keep tinkering. Placed bug report.


----------



## Long Ranger

bernie said:


> Downloaded 24.6.5 yesterday- all seemed to work fine. Today my iPhone could not put car in drive. checked everything- Bluetooth working media/unlock/window controls working from app but; rebooted car and opened closed app. Used Tesla key card. Will keep tinkering. Placed bug report.


Did you try toggling Bluetooth off/on on your phone? Sounds like the Bluetooth Low Energy connection didn't think you were in the car. All those other functions you describe can keep working when you're outside the car.

Just curious, was the car locked to start with and did it unlock when you pressed the door handle, or was it already unlocked? Usually people with a BLE problem complain that the car doesn't unlock, but with the new option to leave the car unlocked at home, I could see more reports like yours happening.

Did you try Controls->Start from the app? I'm guessing that would have worked to drive, but obviously not something you should have to do.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Long Ranger said:


> Did you try toggling Bluetooth off/on on your phone? Sounds like the Bluetooth Low Energy connection didn't think you were in the car. All those other functions you describe can keep working when you're outside the car.
> 
> Just curious, was the car locked to start with and did it unlock when you pressed the door handle, or was it already unlocked? Usually people with a BLE problem complain that the car doesn't unlock, but with the new option to leave the car unlocked at home, I could see more reports like yours happening.
> 
> Did you try Controls->Start from the app? I'm guessing that would have worked to drive, but obviously not something you should have to do.


Also check for an update of the app. I noticed a new version this morning for IOS (it was a couple of days old). IT seems to fix phone problems for me.


----------



## bernie

bernie said:


> Downloaded 24.6.5 yesterday- all seemed to work fine. Today my iPhone could not put car in drive. checked everything- Bluetooth working media/unlock/window controls working from app but; rebooted car and opened closed app. Used Tesla key card. Will keep tinkering. Placed bug report.


Turns out that my Model Y just randomly stopped recognizing my phone as a key even though everything else wit the app was working. It didn't prompt me for a key card it just wouldn't shift into drive or reverse. iPhone, as a key had to be restablished - very odd - As I had updated and used the iPhone key several times and issue happened the next day. I had actually lost my Tesla key card while on a trip with limited cell and no WiFi - had this happened during the trip I'd be stuck . Fortunately this happened at home in my garage and it finally prompted for a physical Tesla key card. I used the spare key card and reestablished the iPhone key.


----------



## bernie

Long Ranger said:


> Did you try toggling Bluetooth off/on on your phone? Sounds like the Bluetooth Low Energy connection didn't think you were in the car. All those other functions you describe can keep working when you're outside the car.
> 
> Just curious, was the car locked to start with and did it unlock when you pressed the door handle, or was it already unlocked? Usually people with a BLE problem complain that the car doesn't unlock, but with the new option to leave the car unlocked at home, I could see more reports like yours happening.
> 
> Did you try Controls->Start from the app? I'm guessing that would have worked to drive, but obviously not something you should have to do.


Yes tried all that


----------



## garsh

Wow, I'm downloading 2020.24.6.9 before it even shows up on either of TeslaFi or Teslapedia. 

Someone should update the OP so I can vote for it.
Oh wait...


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Wow, I'm downloading 2020.24.6.9 before it even shows up on either of TeslaFi or Teslapedia.
> 
> Someone should update the OP so I can vote for it.
> Oh wait...


4 installs and 270 pending now. You're at the leading edge of that bubble. Could I get that first post update for you?


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> 4 installs and 270 pending now. You're at the leading edge of that bubble. Could I get that first post update for you?


I don't remember ever being at the head of the line before.
Kind of exciting.


----------



## Bigriver

Yes, exciting to be among the first. I just got it on my model X. Then not so exciting to read release notes with nothing new in it. 2020.24.6.9


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Getting 24.6.9 now. Not sure what's in it.


----------



## NR4P

I was notified of 2020.24.6.9 around 3pm EST. Let it download. It predicted 25 mins as usual but fully completed in 10 mins. So minor load and nothing new, same as earlier releases. Can't recall ever being one of the first.


----------



## NR4P

bernie said:


> Turns out that my Model Y just randomly stopped recognizing my phone as a key even though everything else wit the app was working. It didn't prompt me for a key card it just wouldn't shift into drive or reverse. iPhone, as a key had to be restablished - very odd - As I had updated and used the iPhone key several times and issue happened the next day. I had actually lost my Tesla key card while on a trip with limited cell and no WiFi - had this happened during the trip I'd be stuck . Fortunately this happened at home in my garage and it finally prompted for a physical Tesla key card. I used the spare key card and reestablished the iPhone key.


If it persists, delete the phone from the car keycards, delete the BT pairing, delete the App in the phone, download the App again, and re-do the pairings. 
You will be good for a while.

Official instructions from Tesla while we wait for them to solve it.


----------



## fazluke

Interesting - battery was at 75% prior to this update and now it is at 77%, so I guess i got 2% range improvement. Model 3 LR.


----------



## MacDaddy

I was notified of 2020.24.6.9 at 1715 hrs PST. Can't recall ever being one of the first either.


----------



## fazluke

fazluke said:


> Interesting - battery was at 75% prior to this update and now it is at 77%, so I guess i got 2% range improvement. Model 3 LR.


In checking the miles, I have now 241 for that 77% so range now is 313 miles, it used to be in low 320s, so did i lose range? (Car was plugged in prior and during to the update)


----------



## NR4P

fazluke said:


> Interesting - battery was at 75% prior to this update and now it is at 77%, so I guess i got 2% range improvement. Model 3 LR.


Not necessarily, I have been seeing a number of -2% changes recently overnight in the garage and when parked for an hour (not Sentry issue) where it was never more than .5%. Then it went up 2%, 3 hours after sitting in garage. Local Tesla shop did a remote test and said BMS numbers have much variance based upon temp of battery and if evaporator drying has been running.

I hope you are right but my experience and the occasional up a few % leads me to believe its just normal variations.


----------



## Greg Smith

fazluke said:


> In checking the miles, I have now 241 for that 77% so range now is 313 miles, it used to be in low 320s, so did i lose range? (Car was plugged in prior and during to the update)


Go to your phone app. Go to charging. Move to 100% and it will show full estimated range for your car. Then move it back to your normal setting.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> Wow, I'm downloading 2020.24.6.9 before it even shows up on either of TeslaFi or Teslapedia.
> 
> Someone should update the OP so I can vote for it.
> Oh wait...


Don't make me go out into the hot garage and check for updates 12 more times, I'm getting a blister.


----------



## Long Ranger

fazluke said:


> In checking the miles, I have now 241 for that 77% so range now is 313 miles, it used to be in low 320s, so did i lose range?


We can all expect to lose range over time, but it's really difficult to nail down whether anything is a real range loss or just an error in the estimated energy capacity of the battery. Lots of discussions on that all over the forum. My data point here, no change with this update, 223 miles and 73% before and after.


fazluke said:


> (Car was plugged in prior and during to the update)


I now unplug before updating. There were a couple of posts about recent failed updates where the cars had to be towed to the SC, and I think they had to break into the cars to disconnect the charge handle.


----------



## gary in NY

bernie said:


> Yes tried all that


I had a similar thing happen after loading .4. Did all the suggested things, with no change. Then a day or so later it started working again all by itself. It's been fine ever since.


----------



## Bigriver

fazluke said:


> Interesting - battery was at 75% prior to this update and now it is at 77%, so I guess i got 2% range improvement. Model 3 LR.


It regularly loses and gains when it sits. All part of the BMS rethinking things.



Greg Smith said:


> Go to your phone app. Go to charging. Move to 100% and it will show full estimated range for your car. Then move it back to your normal setting.


That only works if you have your in car display set to miles. If it is set to %, the app just shows % when you slide the charge setting.


----------



## garsh

fazluke said:


> Interesting - battery was at 75% prior to this update and now it is at 77%, so I guess i got 2% range improvement. Model 3 LR.





fazluke said:


> In checking the miles, I have now 241 for that 77% so range now is 313 miles, it used to be in low 320s, so did i lose range? (Car was plugged in prior and during to the update)


You didn't gain anything.
You didn't lose anything.
The Battery Management System (BMS) is just making a *guess* as to how much power is stored in the battery. It's not a precise measurement. Don't get concerned about such small changes.
Here's my car after charging to 100%:









And here it is 21 minutes later:









I didn't gain any real-world range. The car didn't perform any additional charging. There was no software update. The BMS may have done some cell-rebalancing. But it's just the BMS trying to come up with a better guess for how much power is stored in the battery. That's all.


----------



## Sjohnson20

Mine says 303 miles on the charging slider for max charge. I have a 2 year old long range model 3. I never charge to full though.


----------



## garsh

Sjohnson20 said:


> Mine says 303 miles on the charging slider for max charge. I have a 2 year old long range model 3. I never charge to full though.


I had never noticed that before.
Interestingly, it only shows distance if you have the car configured to display distance.
Otherwise, it just shows percentage.


----------



## sduck

So I got 2020.24.6.9 yesterday, but now there's a 2020.24.6.10 - I feel so out of date! Will I ever be cool again? I think not.


----------



## Long Ranger

sduck said:


> So I got 2020.24.6.9 yesterday, but now there's a 2020.24.6.10 - I feel so out of date! Will I ever be cool again? I think not.


Yeah, I thought I was so up to date yesterday, then I found out that the cool kids are on 2020.28.2 and driving through traffic lights at 5mph over the speed limit


----------



## PaulT

sduck said:


> So I got 2020.24.6.9 yesterday, but now there's a 2020.24.6.10 - I feel so out of date! Will I ever be cool again? I think not.


I mean....technically there was a 2020.28.1 and a 2020.28.2 before you even got 2020.24.6.9...


----------



## Ksb466

For me on 24.6.9 battery max chargeout at 304 2018 m3 rwd 25k mi. The estimator yesterday said 306. prior to this version estimator max was 301. I never did recent full charge on that sw version


----------



## Malaromane

sduck said:


> So I got 2020.24.6.9 yesterday, but now there's a 2020.24.6.10 - I feel so out of date! Will I ever be cool again? I think not.


Don't feel bad. I just took delivery of my M3 yesterday and I'm still on 2020.20.17. No side cameras when backing up for me.


----------



## Mike

Installed 24.6.9 yesterday.

An oldie but a goodie showed up on today's drive.

Homelink wouldn't automatically open or close the garage door anymore.

Solved as per the technique used in the past: remove the garage door from Homelink and then re-install it.

Once again works in accordance with manufacturers specifications.


----------



## francoisp

I thought I read somewhere that traffic lights detection now allows 5mph above speed limit but it does not work for me. Did I dream this?


----------



## garsh

FrancoisP said:


> I thought I read somewhere that traffic lights detection now allows 5mph above speed limit but it does not work for me. Did I dream this?


Version 2020.28.2 adds that.


----------



## francoisp

Do we know if 24.6.9 has started to read speed limit signs? I'm asking because in my area there were a couple of stretch of roads with the wrong speed limits since I got the car 18 months ago and now it's corrected.

Update: I did some additional testing and unfortunately it does not appear that it's reading the signs.


----------



## fazluke

FrancoisP said:


> I thought I read somewhere that traffic lights detection now allows 5mph above speed limit but it does not work for me. Did I dream this?


I am on 24.6.9 and I can drive over speed limit as long as I am on auto steer, once I switch to NOA , it reset the speed to posted speed limit


----------



## ibgeek

fazluke said:


> I am on 24.6.9 and I can drive over speed limit as long as I am on auto steer, once I switch to NOA , it reset the speed to posted speed limit


This is in 28.2


----------



## GDN

Despite newer releases, it looks like they are about to try and catch a majority up to 24.6.9. Over 2,000 more installs just hit/pending/waiting on WIFI in the last little bit. Maybe even for those on 20.17 even though some new installs still happening there too recently. There are currently 6 releases that have at least 5% of the registered Teslafi cars on that release. Talk about spread out.


----------



## tivoboy

I think it is funny that I just got 6.9, when 6.10 is out.


----------



## Malaromane

You and me both brother!


----------



## DFTT

My LR Model 3 was recently updated to HW 3. Just dl'd 2020.24.6.9 but am unable to select/activate the Traffic Light and Stop sign menu item despite it being described in the release notes. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## iChris93

DFTT said:


> My LR Model 3 was recently updated to HW 3. Just dl'd 2020.24.6.9 but am unable to select/activate the Traffic Light and Stop sign menu item despite it being described in the release notes. What am I doing wrong?


In gear?


----------



## DFTT

No. In Park. I even rebooted the MCU.
The repeater camera feature works, etc but not this.


----------



## FRC

DFTT said:


> No. In Park. I even rebooted the MCU.
> The repeater camera feature works, etc but not this.


Let the car sleep for a while and try again tomorrow.


----------



## DFTT

Sleep did it. Just tried it about two hours after install and was able to activate the feature. 
I just have to say I've been installing sw for over 50 years (on Macs) and I never had to let the install "sleep" to activate all the features.
This is a first.


----------



## ibgeek

DFTT said:


> Sleep did it. Just tried it about two hours after install and was able to activate the feature.
> I just have to say I've been installing sw for over 50 years (on Macs) and I never had to let the install "sleep" to activate all the features.
> This is a first.


For some vehicles the system needed to re-calibrate the cameras before the feature would be enabled. For others, a proper reboot (same as sleep) was needed.


----------



## sduck

Was there a map update in the background involved maybe?


----------



## WhiteDust

FrancoisP said:


> Do we know if 24.6.9 has started to read speed limit signs? I'm asking because in my area there were a couple of stretch of roads with the wrong speed limits since I got the car 18 months ago and now it's corrected.
> 
> Update: I did some additional testing and unfortunately it does not appear that it's reading the signs.


Seems like only S & X with MobilEye can do this. I was looking forward to this w/ HW v3. I have the same issue in my town and I've become the danger on the road, while people are zipping around and past me or slamming on brakes to prevent rear-ending me. Do we have to update OpenStreet Maps speed limits in these areas for them take affect?


----------



## tivoboy

Just got 6.9. Does anyone else notice that the battery icon is a bit wider, larger and the green luminosity seems to have been enhanced?


----------



## Malaromane

tivoboy said:


> Just got 6.9. Does anyone else notice that the battery icon is a bit wider, larger and the green luminosity seems to have been enhanced?


I did not notice that myself. But then again, I've only had my car since Friday so I'm still getting my bearings.


----------



## tivoboy

Has anyone else had the problems with Tune In not loading stations at all? It just flips between play/pause consantly, never loads. It WAS just CNBC a few days back, Now it’s CNN and others too.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

WhiteDust said:


> Do we have to update OpenStreet Maps speed limits in these areas for them take affect?


I've read before that speed limits come from OSM. But all the speed limits on the roads I drive the most have all been up to date for ~2 years and, yet, my M3 still doesn't seem to follow these speed limits... Especially on a highway that goes around Grenoble, it seems the speed limits were recorded while there was construction on the road with reduced speed limits (70 instead of 90 km/h)... It's possible Tesla's using (very) outdated OSM maps, but I just think they're using something else...


----------



## ibgeek

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I've read before that speed limits come from OSM. But all the speed limits on the roads I drive the most have all been up to date for ~2 years and, yet, my M3 still doesn't seem to follow these speed limits... Especially on a highway that goes around Grenoble, it seems the speed limits were recorded while there was construction on the road with reduced speed limits (70 instead of 90 km/h)... It's possible Tesla's using (very) outdated OSM maps, but I just think they're using something else...


We are only a couple months away from this not being a problem as the Tesla re-write will add reading speed limit signs to the mix.


----------



## slotti

So with less driving lately, I did not really pick up on this before and thought it might have been a fluke, but it appears to be an issue since the first 2020.24.xxx.
I am using NOA quiet extensively on my commute. Going up onto the Sepulveda Pass on I405 heading south, the car is trying to get into the HOV lane. 
First of all, it is trying to get on way too soon, about half a mile before the actual entrance to it. Doesn't actually pull over, but throws the turn signal. 
The bigger problem though is in dense traffic. Car is accelerating up hill, and completely ignores the car in front of my, to tge point I have to take over and slam on the breaks to not rear end the car in front of me. 
This happens on every single drive. The car even shows on the screen, but is simply ignoring it. 
Always happens on this particular stretch. Wondering if the required acceleration to go up the hill us causing this?


----------



## ibgeek

slotti said:


> So with less driving lately, I did not really pick up on this before and thought it might have been a fluke, but it appears to be an issue since the first 2020.24.xxx.
> I am using NOA quiet extensively on my commute. Going up onto the Sepulveda Pass on I405 heading south, the car is trying to get into the HOV lane.
> First of all, it is trying to get on way too soon, about half a mile before the actual entrance to it. Doesn't actually pull over, but throws the turn signal.
> The bigger problem though is in dense traffic. Car is accelerating up hill, and completely ignores the car in front of my, to tge point I have to take over and slam on the breaks to not rear end the car in front of me.
> This happens on every single drive. The car even shows on the screen, but is simply ignoring it.
> Always happens on this particular stretch. Wondering if the required acceleration to go up the hill us causing this?


Contact service immediately!


----------



## Long Ranger

ibgeek said:


> We are only a couple months away from this not being a problem as the Tesla re-write will add reading speed limit signs to the mix.


I believe the correct terminology here is "only a couple Elon-months away"


----------



## ibgeek

Long Ranger said:


> I believe the correct terminology here is "only a couple Elon-months away"


Well yes. But he has been doing a little sandbagging lately.


----------



## slotti

ibgeek said:


> Contact service immediately!


Uodated to 28.5 last night, seemed to have solved the acceleration issue. Car is still trying to get into HOV at the wrong location, but no more dangerous acceleration.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

The last few builds I find it harder to wake up my M3. Had to climb in a hot car today THEN the A/C started.


----------



## lance.bailey

I for one will be ecstatic to get off 24.6.9 as it seems to introduced some braking situations in traffic signal navigation that are likely to cause an accident (words of my my wife, preceded by "Turn it off!")

Scenario: following a car, which stops at a red light, and I stop behind it with message "stopping for traffic ..." and the stop line in the display red.

before 24.6.9 when the light turned green and the lead car moved forward, the display would turn the stop line green and follow the car through the intersection to infinity and beyond.

since 24.6.9 if the intersection is bigger, say 6 lanes to cross, at about half way through the intersection the display flashes up a "stopping for traffic ..." along with a new **imaginary** red stop line at the far side of the intersection with an abrupt braking quickly following those. Very abrupt - bounces my foot of the accelerator abrupt. Lower back still hurts abrupt. It appears that in big intersections the crosswalk lines on the far side with lights above them are interpreted as a previously unseen stop line.

To the car behind it likely appears that I slammed to a stop halfway through the intersection - because I did. Not cool.

Also in 24.6.9 I notice that overhead traffic controls are being better for worse detected. Before the car didn't really see the following: counter-flow arrows above the road, warning indicators that the light is "going to change" (yes in BC we have a warning for the yellow, which is of course a warning for the red  ), overhead train lights, fire station lights ....

now it sees these and randomly (neural net-ly ?) slows down or stops for them as traffic signals or traffic controls.

The release I had before 24.6.9 was much better, probably the best driving I've ever had in the 3, but like SunOS 4.1.3_U1B or OnTap 5.4 we have to move on and hope that the future gets as good as was the past.


----------



## francoisp

This morning I went joy riding, a return trip of about 150 miles, the first half mostly on major highways at an average speed of 60 mph and the second half on mostly secondary roads at an average speed of 45 mph. My average consumption for the whole trip was around 210 wpm.

90% of the trip was on autopilot. I had only 3 unexpected brakings: one could be explained by a steep up and down hill that hid the road ahead. I just wish autosteer would be smarter and assume that the road continues ahead as a normal driver would, maybe slowing down a little in case of an unexpected condition. But it slowed down quite abruptly, enough to get my adrenaline flowing. Fortunately no one was following me.

I was also very impressed with how autopilot handled curves: it stayed well centered in its lane, not hugging the divider as it used to do at times, and it drove through the curves in a perfect trajectory with no hunting.

Autopilot is improving nicely and this car is more and more a pleasure to ride in.


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> This morning I went joy riding, a return trip of about 150 miles, the first half mostly on major highways at an average speed of 60 mph and the second half on mostly secondary roads at an average speed of 45 mph. My average consumption for the whole trip was around 210 wpm.
> 
> 90% of the trip was on autopilot. I had only 3 unexpected brakings: one could be explained by a steep up and down hill that hid the road ahead. I just wish autosteer would be smarter and assume that the road continues ahead as a normal driver would, maybe slowing down a little in case of an unexpected condition. But it slowed down quite abruptly, enough to get my adrenaline flowing. Fortunately no one was following me.
> 
> I was also very impressed with how autopilot handled curves: it stayed well centered in its lane, not hugging the divider as it used to do at times, and it drove through the curves in a perfect trajectory with no hunting.
> 
> Autopilot is improving nicely and this car is more and more a pleasure to ride in.


My biggest issue with autopilot is on two lane secondary highways, where the car insists on staying too close to the center line , regardless of the position and/or width of oncoming traffic. The copilot really wishes the car would bias itself away from oncoming traffic, just like the drivers ahead of us in our lane...


----------



## bwilson4web

Mike said:


> My biggest issue with autopilot is on two lane secondary highways, where the car insists on staying too close to the center line , regardless of the position and/or width of oncoming traffic. The copilot really wishes the car would bias itself away from oncoming traffic, just like the drivers ahead of us in our lane...


The first version was too close to the center divider line and was too exciting. The current version rides the center of the lane, much better. There are some intersection lane marker challenges but much improved.

What I'm running out of are reproducible examples. I don't complain about rare events that are hard to replicate.

I would rather wait for the rewrite version before submitting a bug report.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

Rick Steinwand said:


> The last few builds I find it harder to wake up my M3. Had to climb in a hot car today THEN the A/C started.


FWIW: if my car goes into deep sleep (sentry mode not on), my app will not wake the car up...even if it is parked in an area where it is in WiFi communication.

For a while now, the first start of the day wifi to LTE handoff will also fail and it requires the twin thumb reset.

I'm told it is the wifi apparatus (box? board?) that needs replacing (being replaced next month with another unrelated item)

Sidebar: can anyone tell me where the LTE line replaceable unit is located in a May 2018 build? Thanks.


----------



## Mike

bwilson4web said:


> The first version was too close to the center divider line and was too exciting. The current version rides the center of the lane, much better. There are some intersection lane marker challenges but much improved.
> 
> What I'm running out of are reproducible examples. I don't complain about rare events that are hard to replicate.
> 
> I would rather wait for the rewrite version before submitting a bug report.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I won't bother with the bug report on this issue.

I just force it out of autosteer as required and that act alone should trigger some sort of followup.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mike said:


> FWIW: if my car goes into deep sleep (sentry mode not on), my app will not wake the car up...even if it is parked in an area where it is in WiFi communication.
> 
> For a while now, the first start of the day wifi to LTE handoff will also fail and it requires the twin thumb reset.
> 
> I'm told it is the wifi apparatus (box? board?) that needs replacing (being replaced next month with another unrelated item)


And what gets me, is I can lock/unlock, open the trunk or frunk and any number of other things, but cannot vent the windows or turn on climate until it wakes up.


----------



## dominic808

Rick Steinwand said:


> And what gets me, is I can lock/unlock, open the trunk or frunk and any number of other things, but cannot vent the windows or turn on climate until it wakes up.


I had a similar problem a week or so into owning my car. It sat about 10 hours from locking the car, to trying to start the car. I was able to get in, but my car wouldn't go into drive, i couldn't access anything on my screen. I tried rebooting, but it didn't work. It took about 10 min before i was finally able to get the car into reverse and go to work.


----------



## lance.bailey

noticed another today. came up to a red light, stopped by itself behind the one car already stopped at the light. That car was behind the stop line. Display on the model 3 drew the red line *behind* the car in front of me. That is, in front of my hood and behind the lead car. 

light turns green, stop line on my display stays red and I sit there not moving forward. I'll try to replicate at that intersection and take a picture of the display but it requires a single car at the red light and enough time for me to whip out the camera


----------



## travis1906

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone else had the problems with Tune In not loading stations at all? It just flips between play/pause consantly, never loads. It WAS just CNBC a few days back, Now it's CNN and others too.


Yes have same issue to include other stations also. Assume a bug due to the update. Waiting for next version to get pushed out. I have 24.6.9.


----------



## lance.bailey

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone else had the problems with Tune In not loading stations at all? It just flips between play/pause consantly, never loads. It WAS just CNBC a few days back, Now it's CNN and others too.


happened to me on a channel Saturday. but later the channel was fine.

mostly annoyed that the new interface to TuneIn has thrown away the folder structure in my favourites. Between my wife's, my and my kids preferences in music we have a dozen or more favourites organized into folders. With the latest update we have one big lump of favourites with no discernible organization.


----------



## tivoboy

I managed to get stations to work again by removing it as favorite, heading back to itunes, browse stations and re-selecting it.. or it just happened to fix itself while at the same time..


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I don't often turn on AP in town because of that stupid limit of driving the speed limit, but once in awhile I'm in the right mood for it. One thing that never works is to stop at a red light in the right turn lane. I let it stop and then turn on the red (which is legal). Taping the right stalk doesn't work (since the light is still red) so have to step on the "go" pedal, but it never wants to resume when I let off the pedal. Last time I tried it, it quickly slowed to near stop. Glad no-one was behind me. What am I missing?


----------



## lance.bailey

i think that the algorithms have different rules for turn lanes.


----------



## SimonMatthews

First drive today after installing 2020.24.6.9: once again it failed the Mission Blvd to 880S carpool lane connector test [doesn't stay in lane]. Considering that this connector is less than a mile from the factory, it's hard to understand how this hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## JasonF

*SOFTWARE VERSION WARNING: If you're offered 2020.24.6.9, try to delay it as long as possible so hopefully you get a different version.*

I'm still stuck with that particular version, and it's been _extremely_ unstable. The MCU crashes 1-2 times a day every single day, plus I often have to reboot it because the screen stops responding to touch. This version also has the distinction of one time the MCU not coming back on its own when it crashes, and I have to use the scroll wheels to re-reboot it. That one actually scared me a little.

Since it seems to be 2 versions out of date now according to the forums, I'm hoping it gets replaced soon, but I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that the frequent crashing isn't preventing new versions from downloading.


----------



## sduck

It never crashed the MCU while i had it for several weeks.


----------



## garsh

JasonF said:


> *SOFTWARE VERSION WARNING: If you're offered 2020.24.6.9, try to delay it as long as possible so hopefully you get a different version.*
> 
> I'm still stuck with that particular version, and it's been _extremely_ unstable.


It was rock-solid stable for me for several weeks as well, before I was upgraded to 2020.28.5 a couple days ago.
You may have just had a partially-failed upgrade (which hopefully the next upgrade will solve), or perhaps a hardware issue.
It might be worth contacting Tesla Service. Often times these sorts of issues are solved just by having them re-push the update.


----------



## ULEWZ

Funny, I just had my car in for service to add the 3.0 computer, and it loaded 2020.24.6.9 while at the SC (it let me know it was loading). You would think I would get something newer. They also replaced the charging pins, readjusted my latch, and added a Dual Motor sticker, and I never asked for anything except the new computer. I hope to receive 2020.28.5 soon. Edit, I spoke too soon. 2020.28.5 on the way.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

I'm not sure if it's the warmer weather (30-40°C this week), since since I've installed 28.5 earlier this week, I'm seeing much better efficiency. I used to get 160Wh/km on my commute to work, and I'm now getting closer to 140.


----------



## sterickson

I’m driving from PA to FL this weekend, on 24.6.9. It stinks. It frequently sees an exit as a need to move to the left lane to stay on route, when no need exists. When wanting to go around some one, it’ll wait for the cars in the left lane to go by, unless, of course, it sees the slightest gap it can fit in, and then it dives in, cutting off a car. The one that’s the worst though, is due to construction, there are traffic barrels along the side of the highway quite often. My car keeps changing lanes to get away from the “cones”. Guess what happens on a two lane road with them on both sides? I ping pong between lanes. Then there’s the whole “if it sees some on an on-ramp, any where nearby, it jams on the brakes to let them in. I have the right of way, not them. Unless they are literally about to hit me, stop with the nervous Nancy BS.


----------



## sterickson

Another thing. When going over bridges with no lane markings, if there’s no car beside me, it sways hard trying to center itself, then sees the markings reappear so it sways hard back, acting drunk AF. And even though I’m using NOA, it persists in wanting to dive into exits that aren’t fully demarcated with a dotted line.

My car drove better, last year, than it does now.


----------



## sduck

I almost never use NOA for the reasons you cite. I generally give it a shot at the start of a long trip, and then remember why I dislike it. Regular autopilot (EAP) is fine. And I don't use autopilot in construction zones, it's not a good place for it, too many sudden variables.


----------



## sterickson

I don’t use autopilot in many construction zones either. But the cases I cited were where there were no lane diversions or any obstacles in the lanes - just the shoulders lined with traffic barrels.


----------



## FRC

I use autopilot EVERYWHERE, and rely on autopilot NOWHERE.


----------



## JasonF

FRC said:


> I use autopilot EVERYWHERE, and rely on autopilot NOWHERE.


I tried using AP on city streets. You have to give it your absolute undivided attention - and if you don't realize that, then you definitely should _not_ be using AP on city streets.

Then again, I'm a borderline paranoid driver. I expect _everyone_ around me to do something stupid (and they prove me right fairly often here). I tend to wonder about the kind of driver who can, even on highways, just set AP and not even look up once, figuring that if they crash they crash.


----------



## sterickson

All I know is that if Elon thinks this software is anywhere even vastly remotely close to driving on its own, then I want some of what he’s smoking.


----------



## Mike

sterickson said:


> It frequently sees an exit as a need to move to the left lane to stay on route, when no need exists.


I noticed this behavior begin late last fall.

I always thought of it as an interim "hack".

The software knows an interchange that has _some chance_ of merging or exiting traffic is coming up.

The easy thing for this level of software development to do is just move into the left lane to avoid any sort of potential avoidance maneuvers...even in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of the night...


----------



## lance.bailey

yeah we have to keep in mind that no matter how good the cameras/lidar/radar/sonar/esp is on a car along with no matter how great the analysis of that input gets, our eyes and brains will still do a better job in our likely lifespan.

so we can ahead on the gentle curve past the overpass to the onramp after and determine that there are no cars going to merge so we can stay in the right lane, but the Tesla can't - yet - so it pulls over to be a nice defensive driver.


----------



## slotti

slotti said:


> Uodated to 28.5 last night, seemed to have solved the acceleration issue. Car is still trying to get into HOV at the wrong location, but no more dangerous acceleration.


So, I am on 28.6 now, and the acceleration problem is back. Had to slam on my breaks this morning because the car accelerated right into the guy in front of me. Same exact location again. Somehow the car cannot seem to get the right acceleration on the slooed up road and is overcompensating.


----------



## garsh

Only about 7% of the fleet is on a version of 2020.24 now, so I've removed the "current" take and un-stickied this thread.


----------

